# JP's Journal to British champs



## XJPX

Helllo ppl, after a few requests have decided to get this up and running again....

as some will know i hav already qualified for the brits this year as won the Herc 2010....since then i cudnt of asked for a more productive offseason...driven by myself and the Haterz...so those tht hate plz do so more then ever and i can ensure u il be smashing my lifts everyweek to tht british stage.

so where i am at moment....sitting at 18.5 stone at 5ft 6ish...stil in OKish condition, main problem is breathing and sleep apnea as this is a new weight for me.

the past 6 weeks iv been blasting, nuffin excititng just test+eq to start, added sum tren in there to make things more interesting but breathing then took a hit bad so next blast no tren....now am bk on a cruise dose of half a ml a week test e. GH wise using riptropings, found these to b v gd, using 10iu on training days. using a little slin on training days too but less then last offseason.

now im on a cruise iv chilled out on volume of food...this is what gets me...i can really handle a lot of cals without gettin fat and during my blast the macros where 150c/40f/60p at everymeal besides around workout where fats are zero. digestive system was taking a serious hit despite using engorge and ravenous and extra enzymes ontop. so now macros are bk down t 100c/20f/75p at each meal..... i handle this with ease. cardio is at 30mins on non training days jus for increased metab but as of late for fitness, my power is there but fitness holding me bk a lot!!

split at moment is legs/push/pull with restdays thrown in when i see fit, its v much a listen to my body approach...i see this to b the only way to ensure u step in the gym with the mindset of beating ur log book.

at the moment skip is loosely overseeing what i do, i am in control but seeing as he takes over soon for the run into the british he wants a lot of feedback but on the whole he pleased with my decisions, working with him last year put us on the same page anyways as his methods worked v well for me, i am v excited about working with him again this year...i have tons of respect for him and hopefulli do him and his hard work for me proud

GOALS for end of cruise in 5 weeks:

low incline smith 220kg for 3 reps

squat 260kg for 5 reps and 230kg for 10reps

row 220kg for 3 reps

chin + 50kg for 5 reps

sldl 260kg for 10 reps

if i hit those targets i will b v pleased as it will put me in a great position going onto my next blast in which gear and food go up considerably 

injury wise im carrying a small tear in left muscoskeletal junction in my pec/delt tie in, is v sore and i hav to b v carefel wen pressing, the scar tissue build up is bad...i am gettin treatment on it but its not as much as i shud, also left quad i hav a v small niggle

measurement wise:

legs 30 inches

chest 52 inches

arms 20 inches

forearm 16 inches

calf 17.25 inches

these will b taken monthly, during my cruise as food is down i dnt expect these to move massivelyt but if they go up a touch tht will b nice

here are pics of where i am at moment and a cuple vids of recent lifts










 -


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Glad to see you back posting buddy, all the best for your journey to the british champs.


----------



## XJPX

Merat said:


> Glad to see you back posting buddy, all the best for your journey to the british champs.


cheers bud, resend me tht text u sent cos i deleted them all by accident n il reply now x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> cheers bud, resend me tht text u sent cos i deleted them all by accident n il reply now x


Ah ok, just sent it mate.


----------



## big_jim_87

after some requests? who the fuk wants to read this shyt!

p.s subbed lol


----------



## Squirrel

Welcome back mate, always a good read.


----------



## big_jim_87

just thought id add very impressed with the quad development buddy although holding a bit of fat and a ton of water you can still see they have come on a great deal! well done

the chest and delts has always been fucing massive!

the guns are also impressive but not good looking..... im not sure what it is...... have you done any site jabs in bicep?


----------



## XJPX

Jimbo u r gd at spotting things on my body aren't u, u worry me u pay too much attention to it. I jus hav crappy shaped arms in offseason mate cos they hold a ton of water, triceps hav impoved a lot since doing overhead work but my biceps aren't on par. They look ok in double bi's but I defo agree I dislike their look in MM pose x


----------



## XJPX

Squirrel said:


> Welcome back mate, always a good read.


Thanks mate, I hope this will b a gd read with a gd ending  x


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Jimbo u r gd at spotting things on my body aren't u, u worry me u pay too much attention to it. I jus hav crappy shaped arms in offseason mate cos they hold a ton of water, triceps hav impoved a lot since doing overhead work but my biceps aren't on par. They look ok in double bi's but I defo agree I dislike their look in MM pose x


lol i do pay a lot of attention buddy i am also very critical but not just on you but on me and every one else

the only reason i notice things on you is you are worth looking at lol some [email protected] with a shytty physique id glance at and think..... he looks a cnut, but with you your a bit of a double take guy..... in the way i mean i look and go fuk and have to look again it is only the guy's with exceptional physiques i see things on as there the ones that grab my attention

so basically if im spotting flaws its because you have my attention!

not many on the board atm that get my attention

you have made great gains im not sure who the haters are you refer too but you cant argue with that fact

i am very impressed

p.s when your stealing the show i have to point things out like that as it makes me feel better about being smaller lol

big faced ugly cnut lol


----------



## XJPX

Hahahhaah ur such a muppet, wen do u wanna cum down to brighton and we can train? We both hav fuked pecs so let's avoid doint tht or we will push each other to pec tears haha, so either squats or deadlits...I'd prefer squats at moment as want these legs bigger and better 

I jus finished my push session now cos waited til gf went to bed and did it in her gym  . Will upload the vids from session and right up the session once iv had a shower  x


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Hahahhaah ur such a muppet, wen do u wanna cum down to brighton and we can train? We both hav fuked pecs so let's avoid doint tht or we will push each other to pec tears haha, so either squats or deadlits...I'd prefer squats at moment as want these legs bigger and better
> 
> I jus finished my push session now cos waited til gf went to bed and did it in her gym  . Will upload the vids from session and right up the session once iv had a shower  x


when your dieting and im on a blast lol

will make it nearer the summer that way i can bring the mrs and we can train then hit the town with a pump lol and go out for some grub me, you, the 2 women

sound good?


----------



## big_jim_87

yea i was thinking im moving or starting to move on friday and the new house has a garage so i may throw a power cage bench oly bar and a few plates (maybe some thing to do extensions ham curls on too) so i have the basics and then i can train randomly or if i cant make the gym just pop in garage for a basic workout....


----------



## XJPX

trained late tonit at gfs, we hav kitted one of her outhouses out with bits and bobs, always hav a gd workout

due to pec hav to use powertec leverage machine but its v nice n hits pecs well, i can tuck elbows to avoid pressur on the tear

high incline press- 190kg 10 reps, 140kgs- 13 reps, 120gs- 15 reps

low incline rest pause- 150kg.... 16/8/3

s.press leverage '' - 80ks 11/3

ohead tris- 60kgs- 10, 70kgs- 3

single arm oheads- 12kgs- 25

side raise- 15kg plate- 32

shud of dun 75kg ohesd tris to start insted of the

ptec 190kg-






60kg o heads-






70kg o heads -






side lateral-


----------



## big_jim_87

looks like a nice little set up mate! what you got in there?

how much did it all set you back?


----------



## XJPX

we hav 300kilos weights, powertec machine which does like 8 things, seated ham curl, squat rack, bench then a separate bench tht goes to shoulder press with lying ham curl and leg ext atTACHMENT, we gon get rid of the bench n pik up a smith tht has pec dec/pull down i n we haV everythin then...we got everytin on cheap....all bargains off ebay..v lucky buys haha


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

huge bro, well done on the qualifier! bit random, but what steroid lab do you mainly use? least that way i can be pretty sure the gear im getting is decent lol!


----------



## RACK

Glad you've got this up and running Jordan. Looking huge too.

How did you feel eating that much each meal?


----------



## Greyphantom

J you are looking very beastly mate... will be reading with interest...


----------



## XJPX

AlbertSteptoe said:


> huge bro, well done on the qualifier! bit random, but what steroid lab do you mainly use? least that way i can be pretty sure the gear im getting is decent lol!


Haha..mainly .prochem and then a little rohm for gear but the diff this offseason has been using riptropin gh! Love LOVE LOVE the stuff, previously used hygetropin and this blows it to pieces!


----------



## XJPX

RACK said:


> Glad you've got this up and running Jordan. Looking huge too.
> 
> How did you feel eating that much each meal?


Depressed to b honest mate, not joking it really got me down cos mentally the food was winning, I'd jus push the food around my plate and take an hour to eat the meal, and then dread the next one...that is no fun at all lol!


----------



## XJPX

Greyphantom said:


> J you are looking very beastly mate... will be reading with interest...


Thanks matey


----------



## big silver back

Some nice lifts there mate, looking nice and big in your pics also. Plenty of time to prepere for the brits, take your time and make the most of your potental and i'm sure you'll do what we all know what your capable of!


----------



## XJPX

big silver back said:


> Some nice lifts there mate, looking nice and big in your pics also. Plenty of time to prepere for the brits, take your time and make the most of your potental and i'm sure you'll do what we all know what your capable of!


Thanks mate, that was a v nice post, its post like that people such as urself is why I started this journal again as the support is priceless, all the best for ur nabba comp aswell matey,url smash it to pieces


----------



## hsmann87

Good luck mate.

Was a silent reader in your last couple of journals so im sure this one will be a good read! :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

XJPX said:


> Thanks mate, that was a v nice post, its post like that people such as urself is why I started this journal again as the support is priceless, all the best for ur nabba comp aswell matey,url smash it to pieces


Thanks mate, ill give it my best shot! Tbh i think these journals work both ways it give you support and the drive to keep plugging away and us a good insight to how you and others do things, its great that you take the time because i think we all learn from each other and i love to see the progresion week by week, i for one like many others will be following this, good luck mate


----------



## RACK

XJPX said:


> Depressed to b honest mate, not joking it really got me down cos mentally the food was winning, I'd jus push the food around my plate and take an hour to eat the meal, and then dread the next one...that is no fun at all lol!


Hat's off to you even moret for that then mate. I just looked at the macros and thought "OMG!" but as you know, it was all for the greater good.


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

XJPX said:


> Haha..mainly .prochem and then a little rohm for gear but the diff this offseason has been using riptropin gh! Love LOVE LOVE the stuff, previously used hygetropin and this blows it to pieces!


 haha nice mate, aren't the rips just relabelled blue tops?


----------



## biggilb

Looking good Harold, good to see you healthier than last years off season, despite being bigger and stronger u ba**ard x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

about fcking time you launched this... now, i'll put my hater hat back on and heckle your fat ass all the way to the brits 

Some good sizes, would see them drop with the water but i'm more curious about the legs.... my pegs measure 28.5" so you have 1.5" on me b1atch.

what class you intending on doing? inters 90+ or u90?

hoping we meet on stage bud


----------



## XJPX

Cheers Big silver and Rack  ...

The rips are made from the Dr.lin who split from hyge and is now makin the pinwheel hyges and riptropins...they are far better then any blue top iv tried

Harold!!...how r u?...need to meet up soon!! X

Haha aarron curious about the legs...its no mistake matey they are 30inches on the dot....wil provide photo with tape measure if that curious  , now I'm bk on cruise and dropping water I imagine I'll loose half an inch on them, but next blast I'm confuident I'll get them to 31s all watered up haha 

The plan is to get back u90 again with ridiculous condition, but will b tight if will make it back under and skip doesn't like the idea of me trying to force my body under either. I didn't kno u was competing this year  ? X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm not doubting the leg measurement, it just boggles my head!!

your legs have never been the biggest and now you have rocket launched to 30" 

kudos

The calves are left back at the launch pad though, what you doing to bring them up bud?

yeah i'm competing, S.E show in June


----------



## defdaz

Like Skip says calves hardly matter these days. At least, if the rest of you is awesome then any calf deficiency (especially high calves) are over-looked.

Good luck Aaron! Did you get those new 3D printers in the end?

Jordan, can't wait to see you at the finals kicking some ass, really looking forward to it!


----------



## big silver back

With you pair in the inters im glad im doin Nabba!!!! lol


----------



## Dagman72

defdaz said:


> Like Skip says calves hardly matter these days. At least, if the rest of you is awesome then any calf deficiency (especially high calves) are over-looked.


So you don't get marked down then for lagging calves even though it should be judged on your overall body shape.

J - do you not worry about injuries lifting them heavy weights week in, week out- do you take anything for joints?


----------



## XJPX

Dagman I'd b more worried about not progressing if I was to lift lighter...joints take a battering but its only way I grow. I take omegas, cla, starflower oil, cissus and animal joints pak lol


----------



## Dagman72

XJPX said:


> Dagman I'd b more worried about not progressing if I was to lift lighter...joints take a battering but its only way I grow. I take omegas, cla, starflower oil, cissus and animal joints pak lol


Fair enough, thanks for the reply - stay healthy mate and all the best.


----------



## XJPX

And aaron about the legs is bcos last offswason I was ill for most of it and squats pushed me over the edge so cudnt do them properly. Am realli enjoying them at moment tho. My fitness is improcving I can feel it so next week I'm gonna hav a crack at ur 180 drop 140 drop 100 drop 60...what numbers did u get for each......I'm gonna try 270 single, 240 treble and 220 for 10 first lol....then go into tht drop set challenge  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i went 180kg for 15, 140kg for 3, 100kg for 3 or 4, 60kg for 5

dont knacker yourself out before hand, dont want no excuses now 

weights unloaded with the bar on your traps, no resting when you rack it lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> Like Skip says calves hardly matter these days. At least, if the rest of you is awesome then any calf deficiency (especially high calves) are over-looked.
> 
> Good luck Aaron! Did you get those new 3D printers in the end?
> 
> Jordan, can't wait to see you at the finals kicking some ass, really looking forward to it!


its a shame as those with big calves should be rewarded *whistles* lol.

no 3D printer yet, thats coming in march... make up all the models i want then


----------



## XJPX

No I'll take lots of rest befor trying ur numbers matey  , the 270, 240 and 220 lifts are my priority then I'll put my feet up for 5mins n then hav a crack at ur drops  , I'm training at loughborough so will b in the monolift and will hav Rich Ellis shoutng at me (metal) and tht alone makes a big diff, I always lift better wen with him


----------



## defdaz

You b*stards talking about squats, I remember the days when I could squat mumble mumble for mumble mumble ... rose-tinted glasses mode ON.

Now I'm fat, old and don't squat over 140kg because of fear of injury. Lame.


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> You b*stards talking about squats, I remember the days when I could squat mumble mumble for mumble mumble ... rose-tinted glasses mode ON.
> 
> Now I'm fat, old and don't squat over 140kg because of fear of injury. Lame.


haha man up and lift!


----------



## XJPX

ok so non training day today, 6 meals of 100c/20f/75p ...i dnt count the fats or carb sources or protien form things that are considered a dominant macro in tht food source, so 100c may cum from oats or sweet potato but any fats in it i dnt count towrds my macros as the 20g of fats i want coming from gd fat sources such as oils, peanut butter, cashews.

i take 2-3iu of pharma gh on non traninn days split into 1iu shots 4hours apart, its gentropin AQ and i like it a lot. during this cruise phase seeing as my macros are down il b using slin following the shots of pharma gh to hold my weight which on sunday i predict will b about 5-6 pounds down so il b on the 18stone border which i intend to stay during the cruise, i wont b forcing this weight up with food.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

whats a monolift???


----------



## bigkiwi

Feed off the haters


----------



## chrisj22

Well and truly subscribed mate! 

Looking very thick on the vids. Good luck man.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Depressed to b honest mate, not joking it really got me down cos mentally the food was winning, I'd jus push the food around my plate and take an hour to eat the meal, and then dread the next one...that is no fun at all lol!


this is what i was like thats why i taking a week off gym, eating what i want, how much i want and just chilling


----------



## big_jim_87

**** i just thought about them macros and a breakfast would look some thing like-

250g oats 400g whole eggs(more or less 7-8eggs ish?) and 2 large egg whites


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> **** i just thought about them macros and a breakfast would look some thing like-
> 
> 250g oats 400g whole eggs(more or less 7-8eggs ish?) and 2 large egg whites


Crazy **** eh :lol:


----------



## OJay

Crazy gains you have made J congratulations, shows how much work you have put in and how committed you are to the goals good luck with the Brits this year

Can I ask a Q though, do you ever totally come off of cycle or just always blast and cruise? What difference do you believe this has on the body as a whole? Would it have any detrimental effect at all in your mind as opposed to say doing a full cycle an coming off fully?

Cheers mate


----------



## Ak_88

Cool - will be keeping an eye on this 

Did you pursue medicine in the end J or taking some time out academically for now?


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> Crazy **** eh :lol:


the eggs are fine but 250g oats! fuk that!


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> Crazy gains you have made J congratulations, shows how much work you have put in and how committed you are to the goals good luck with the Brits this year
> 
> Can I ask a Q though, do you ever totally come off of cycle or just always blast and cruise? What difference do you believe this has on the body as a whole? Would it have any detrimental effect at all in your mind as opposed to say doing a full cycle an coming off fully?
> 
> Cheers mate


who the fuk comes off these days? every one drops to a maintenance dose or there a [email protected]! lol

im sure he said he was on his cruise and wants to be lifting x amount by the end of 5wks cruise???? or some bolox like that....


----------



## OJay

What would you say are cruise dose and then blast dose for yaself jim?

Do you still notice gains year round? (dumb question else why the f would ya be doing it still if ya weren't gaining lol)


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, darryn did u get my email buddy...hit me with a messag tmo mate

o jay.... a blast wud see doses over 1g, a cruise wud b 150mg every 7-10days....i still progress with my weights well during cruise phase i jus find towards end of a cruise my bod feels battered and welcum the higher doses and more food.

ak... yes matey i hav my gamsat exam sept 16th to goerges.....6 hour exam tht i hav started preping for now, then hav interview in jan pending gamsat scores....this year i technically my break from education....apart from the hardest exam i will of sat to date haha


----------



## bigacb

Just seen this Jord glad you finally put one up and good luck with it!


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> *What would you say are cruise dose and then blast dose for yaself jim?*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Do you still notice gains year round? (dumb question else why the f would ya be doing it still if ya weren't gaining lol)


for me..... i do no such thing! im natty buddy..... didnt you know that the ukbff frown upon such things?

if i were the kinda guy who did these naughty things id prob cruise on 250-300mg e7-10 days (more like 10) and a blast would be any thing from 1g-4g total

i think the shic theory would be the best way to go so some thing like 3g-4g total of faster esters for say.... 4-6weeks then cruise for same amount

this is only thoughts of what i think would work but i seriously do no such thing

:innocent:


----------



## bigacb

big_jim_87 said:


> the eggs are fine but 250g oats! fuk that!


I think using GHRP-6 i could prob stomach it i can't stop eating especially in the morning when using that on an empty stomach. First meal of the day i used to consume 210g carbs, 85g protein and about 15g fats. Since i've stopped using that i'm not eating no where near that


----------



## OJay

Sounds good

Will look into it after a few more cycles I'm still in my beginner stages at the moment loving it to the fullest though! 

Good luck on ur exams man!


----------



## LOCUST

Hey mate, good to see a new journal back,

see u down ripped the other week, doing some sldl's.

you seen the new skip dvd ?


----------



## XJPX

LOCUST said:


> Hey mate, good to see a new journal back,
> 
> see u down ripped the other week, doing some sldl's.
> 
> you seen the new skip dvd ?


Hello mate, yee been down ther a cule times...I like doing my pull session ther. Back down ther tonit to do sum pulls  , how's ur trainin going?..sorry I wasn't chatty last time I was fukedddd as u prob saw haha, gf pretty much had to carry me to the car lol  , yee been watchin bits n pieces of it.


----------



## 8103

Subscribed on youtube lol, always enjoy watching the weights you shift


----------



## LOCUST

XJPX said:


> Hello mate, yee been down ther a cule times...I like doing my pull session ther. Back down ther tonit to do sum pulls  , how's ur trainin going?..sorry I wasn't chatty last time I was fukedddd as u prob saw haha, gf pretty much had to carry me to the car lol  , yee been watchin bits n pieces of it.


im down there tonight bro,m ill come and say hi


----------



## XJPX

pleasing pull session tonit hit my numbers so am happy

sldl- worked utpo 260kg 3reps

wide chins- 10/8/8

pulldowns- stack 8/6

pullovers- 70kgs 8/8

low iso row- 60kgs-6 40kgs-8

rear delts- 10kgs 25reps

singe arm machine curl- plate 1-12 reps, plate 2-7 preps, plate 2-5 reps

vid of sldl- had way more in me but my grip is rubbish n hands just opened on way down befor 4th rep 






also a double bi pic from tonit


----------



## hilly

i havnt read all of this but their better be reps and big capitals about how good i am and how much i aid in ure stupidly good progress 

that is all

ohh and jim's a short ****


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> i havnt read all of this but their better be reps and big capitals about how good i am and how much i aid in ure stupidly good progress
> 
> that is all
> 
> ohh and jim's a short ****


Hahah  , if it isn't already known then any decision I make to do with anything is ran by hilly first  .... Has defo made me more sensible this year and defo more healthy becos of it


----------



## Rick89

Looking really good mate and love your driven effort through out your training since youve joined the boards, its been a real inspiriing read going through all of your journals ( and very informative post also), and I for one am hugely greatful as have learned alot about training and diet from yourself, I very very rarely post on the board but read it religiously lol and have to say your going to go far in the sport IMO. wel done mate and good luck with this journal.Subscribed


----------



## chrisj22

Looking awesome!


----------



## OJay

That is one crazy front db nice going man


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Strong work with the SLDL mate! Also front double bi looking crazy!


----------



## big_jim_87

bigacb said:


> I think using GHRP-6 i could prob stomach it i can't stop eating especially in the morning when using that on an empty stomach. First meal of the day i used to consume 210g carbs, 85g protein and about 15g fats. Since i've stopped using that i'm not eating no where near that


the thing on that (so i have read not like i use it at all) is that you tend to crave poo! i would have though (as i dnt know 1st hand) that you would want cookies and all other sweet things.......


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> pleasing pull session tonit hit my numbers so am happy
> 
> sldl- worked utpo 260kg 3reps
> 
> wide chins- 10/8/8
> 
> pulldowns- stack 8/6
> 
> pullovers- 70kgs 8/8
> 
> low iso row- 60kgs-6 40kgs-8
> 
> rear delts- 10kgs 25reps
> 
> singe arm machine curl- plate 1-12 reps, plate 2-7 preps, plate 2-5 reps
> 
> vid of sldl- had way more in me but my grip is rubbish n hands just opened on way down befor 4th rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also a double bi pic from tonit


yea biceps look very nice from the front buddy

looking full to the brim!

its getting tough to find fault these days..... last year was easy! so well done! (mumbles cnut under breath as walks away from laptop very jealous and ****ed off)


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> i havnt read all of this but their better be reps and big capitals about how good i am and how much i aid in ure stupidly good progress
> 
> that is all
> 
> ohh and jim's a short ****


why the random jim attack?

lol is it because i can say i still deadlift more then you both! and im better looking! thats about all i got on you 2 for now......


----------



## big_jim_87

just saw the vid

im not sure what i do..... i keep my knees straight on sldl..... maybe this is a Romanian deadlift?

tbh i dont have much more rom in knees on my deads then your sld...... maybe this is because i am shorter?

oh one more thing.... do you keep a count on water levels? i drink fuc all these days just slips my mind and never thirsty


----------



## PHMG

aaahhh, was hoping you would do another journal. Nice one!


----------



## defdaz

Mate that 260kg SLDL is insane!! AWESOME! That's six plates a side FFS. Monster. That's some serious lower back strength. I did four plates the other week and felt like a hero but now I know I was a zero!


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking large in that last picture.

Admire your dedication particularly for somebody so young.

Can relate to the eating issues though.

Been doing 3500 to 4000c every day since September and had enough of it now.

Actually looking forward to starting diet next month.

Good luck for the rest of the prep.


----------



## XJPX

Rick89 said:


> Looking really good mate and love your driven effort through out your training since youve joined the boards, its been a real inspiriing read going through all of your journals ( and very informative post also), and I for one am hugely greatful as have learned alot about training and diet from yourself, I very very rarely post on the board but read it religiously lol and have to say your going to go far in the sport IMO. wel done mate and good luck with this journal.Subscribed


thank u mate, am glad my journals are of some use 



chrisj22 said:


> Looking awesome!


thanks matey 



OJay said:


> That is one crazy front db nice going man


cheers buddy x



Merat said:


> Strong work with the SLDL mate! Also front double bi looking crazy!


thanks mate, stil not wold champion status such as urself tho


----------



## XJPX

Jim ye it looks more like a romanian deadlit in tht vid, defo nuffin close to a conventional deadlift neways...there was zero quad drive

cheeers powerhouse

ruahaidri///no noway near inbetween the two...unlocking the knees takes tension off the ligament behnd the knee at puts the stress right in the belly if the hamstring....try it urself and url feel it only in hammies and defo nowhere else, ye arms been over 20inches now for a while, right one is 20.5

cheers daz 

ye rotsocks the eating sucks doesnt it but its the only way to grow


----------



## Kate1976

Sick front double bi - carrying awesome size! Good luck with the prep


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Got to say its an intresting split you got there mate, as im thinking of taking a break from competing after this 2011 competitive season, focus on getting bigger and my physique more, but want to still be shifting heavy weight and getting stronger as well, you deff are doin that tho!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking amazing mate. I'm glad you used the haters to your benefit, jealousy is a terrible thing lol. Good luck at the Brits, sure you will do well.


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> why the random jim attack?
> 
> lol is it because i can say i still deadlift more then you both! and im better looking! thats about all i got on you 2 for now......


better looking? hhhhmmmmmm


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> better looking? hhhhmmmmmm


Yes I stand by my comment and can prove the full fact ok just look at the pics in my album ok I'm ugly as fuk but you 2 take the biscuit lol I'd say 1st is me 2nd Jordan and you dead last ok but dnt wry buddy your both clever guys and have education on your side I have looks we can't have it all.... I also have a very small willy but I dnt care about that as I dnt fuk my self so you 2 prob beat me on willy size but I got squats and deads...... Just waiting for the "you only have to move it a few inches for each rep" lol

But hilly....... X


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Jim ye it looks more like a romanian deadlit in tht vid, defo nuffin close to a conventional deadlift neways...there was zero quad drive
> 
> cheeers powerhouse
> 
> ruahaidri///no noway near inbetween the two...unlocking the knees takes tension off the ligament behnd the knee at puts the stress right in the belly if the hamstring....try it urself and url feel it only in hammies and defo nowhere else, ye arms been over 20inches now for a while, right one is 20.5
> 
> cheers daz
> 
> ye rotsocks the eating sucks doesnt it but its the only way to grow


I didn't mean you looked like a full dead but more that is almost how I do a full dead...... Maybe a little more of a Bend but not much..... And my stiff legged are very stiff almost like a hamstring stretch...... If any thing I was questioning my own form on them both.....

So ATM your doing sldl but no deadlift? This is what I do as I dnt like doing both in the same week so I take a period of sldl were I'll do things like chins rows for back then when I do proper deads I tend to do more curls for hams.

This pretty much what you do?


----------



## Greyphantom

big_jim_87 said:


> the thing on that (so i have read not like i use it at all) is that you tend to crave poo! i would have though (as i dnt know 1st hand) that you would want cookies and all other sweet things.......


Like you mate I have heard that its not so much you crave poo but you crave everything and anything that sits in your way, the damn breadboard looks tasty so I have been told...

J awesome front double there... blown away...


----------



## XJPX

Cheers for kind words guys 

Jim yes I alternate as I dnt squat or dead in the same week, cns wise its too taxing. I haven't dun any deading for 6+ weeks as I hav focused on squats, now I'll alternate leg press/squats so wen I leg press I can heavy pull from the floor

Rested this weekend, decided to do push session tmo, goals to beat all last weeks lifts...want the 15kilo side raise for 40 reps and 75-80kilo overhead tri extensions


----------



## HJL

XJPX said:


> Jim yes I alternate as I dnt squat or dead in the same week, cns wise its too taxing. I haven't dun any deading for 6+ weeks as I hav focused on squats, now I'll alternate leg press/squats so wen I leg press I can heavy pull from the floor


looking awsome mate.

when you say you focused on squats for 6 weeks and have not been deadlifting as the two are too taxing in one week - do you still only squat say once every 7 days? or more often than this?

also, from the above, am i right in saying your leg press is focused on helping your deadlift pull from floor? or are you saying you leg press and lift heavy deads in the same session?

thanks alot. good luck for the next few weeks.


----------



## XJPX

Hey bud, It depends on how I feel if I squat more then everyseven days. My split sumtimes means I train a day on a day off, I may train two consescutiv days then a day off. Its soley by feel...this IMO is the best way to train...if ur battered u aint gonna hit the numbers u want so rest up and sleep and eat and url hit them.

In regards to squats/deadlifts. Deadlifting will b dun in the pull session, sorry didn't make tht v clear. So leg press is performed in the leg session as it saves the lower back so wen pull sessions cums about I feel gd to heavy dead


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> Yes I stand by my comment and can prove the full fact ok just look at the pics in my album ok I'm ugly as fuk but you 2 take the biscuit lol I'd say 1st is me 2nd Jordan and you dead last ok but dnt wry buddy your both clever guys and have education on your side I have looks we can't have it all.... I also have a very small willy but I dnt care about that as I dnt fuk my self so you 2 prob beat me on willy size but I got squats and deads...... Just waiting for the "you only have to move it a few inches for each rep" lol
> 
> But hilly....... X


You have me on strength all day mate. However i may have you on willy size in inches but ures probs looks bigger/longer due to ure lack of height


----------



## XJPX

Lololol I'm glad to see as always my journal sparks educated and informativ posts lololol , push today as I sed BUT a lil tempted to hit ripped gym n see if can incline dbell press the 80s/90s lol


----------



## OJay

What is your pb on the DBS previously?


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Lololol I'm glad to see as always my journal sparks educated and informativ posts lololol , push today as I sed BUT a lil tempted to hit ripped gym n see if can incline dbell press the 80s/90s lol


Jesus!!!!

Im gunna have to stop coming in here you make me feel sh1t about myself lol.

VIDEO IT, if you do mate, would love to see that.


----------



## chrisj22

kieren1234 said:


> Jesus!!!!
> 
> Im gunna have to stop coming in here you make me feel sh1t about myself lol.
> 
> VIDEO IT, if you do mate, would love to see that.


Same here.

I used to really like Jordan, but I'm beginning to hate him.

Even holding them would crush me!!!!


----------



## XJPX

Ojay I did 70kilo high incline presses with JW for like 8 reps AFTER doing flat bench, and these dumbels where death traps as he had welded on extra plates onto a dbell so they were so unusually big and awkward. I recon fresh I cud throw up the 80s for 5, the 90s for a cuple on a low incline. Jus depends. If sumone can pass them to me cos I cnt get them into position on my own and althi my gf is strong...she not quite tht strong yet lol


----------



## bigkiwi

60kg is my limit for getting DB's up on your own. Any heavier and youre just asking for an injury i reckon. 70kg is getting up there though mate especially if not fresh from other lifts


----------



## james12345

90s would be unreal, saw your sldl vid, awesome pal!

Looking forward to this journal developing.


----------



## OJay

That's crazy! It's another world I thought I was doing good finally getting 10 out of 50ks  ....one day lol! 

Good luck with them!


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Cheers for kind words guys
> 
> Jim yes I alternate as I dnt squat or dead in the same week, cns wise its too taxing. I haven't dun any deading for 6+ weeks as I hav focused on squats, now I'll alternate leg press/squats so wen I leg press I can heavy pull from the floor
> 
> Rested this weekend, decided to do push session tmo, goals to beat all last weeks lifts...want the 15kilo side raise for 40 reps and 75-80kilo overhead tri extensions


FUKING DO IT!


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> You have me on strength all day mate. However i may have you on willy size in inches but ures probs looks bigger/longer due to ure lack of height


lol no no i still reckon yours will look longer as mine is very very small ok........


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> lol no no i still reckon yours will look longer as mine is very very small ok........


yes but ures works and makes babies not sure about mine yet LOL


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> yes but ures works and makes babies not sure about mine yet LOL


well we will see what Jeramey says about that! lol

(plus its the balls that do that not the willy lol)


----------



## XJPX

LOLOLOOLOL u too r crazy. Jus taken my preworkoiut mix which is a combo of humapro powder, chained out and sum vitargo. Mid workout I'll hit the chaind out in dextrose and pwo is same as pre. Worked v well so far since using tht protocol. Off to ripped...will attempt dimbels provided sumone tht looks strong tht I can trust pasong them to me lol x


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome. Get someone to video it if you can. Good luck!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome. Get someone to video it if you can. Good luck!


 x2 be great to see that on video!

Nice to see some heavy weight being shifted in a bodybuilding journal


----------



## XJPX

Meh there was no one in ther tht I cud trust  , it was ful of bicep boys apart from these polish mutants but they was too busy spottng this dude benching 7 plates haha!! I sneakily videod him cos he was a freak lol!! Wud of made any dbell pressing on my part look ****e so I dipped 100kilos insted haha  x


----------



## LOCUST

XJPX said:


> Ojay I did 70kilo high incline presses with JW for like 8 reps AFTER doing flat bench, and these dumbels where death traps as he had welded on extra plates onto a dbell so they were so unusually big and awkward. I recon fresh I cud throw up the 80s for 5, the 90s for a cuple on a low incline. Jus depends. If sumone can pass them to me cos I cnt get them into position on my own and althi my gf is strong...she not quite tht strong yet lol


Text me when do ur chest day mate and hopefully it be when'll training I'll lend u a hand.


----------



## LOCUST

XJPX said:


> Meh there was no one in ther tht I cud trust  , it was ful of bicep boys apart from these polish mutants but they was too busy spottng this dude benching 7 plates haha!! I sneakily videod him cos he was a freak lol!! Wud of made any dbell pressing on my part look ****e so I dipped 100kilos insted haha  x


That huge polish guy who benches stupid amounts is sebastian. He is the current british bench press champion.

He totally ****ed the comp by 20kg or something silly.


----------



## MXD

Your journo sickens me! lol

INSAINE.


----------



## XJPX

LOCUST said:


> That huge polish guy who benches stupid amounts is sebastian. He is the current british bench press champion.
> 
> He totally ****ed the comp by 20kg or something silly.


it was v cool watching him ,he isnt massive like bodybuilder big at all but he was dense and jus so so powerful.


----------



## XJPX

so session today had a little biceps chucked in simple becos at end of last 2 pull sessions iv dun my forearms/grip hav been s battered i cudn curl for sh!t

hammer strength plate loaded press- 200kg 3, 160kgs- 6, 120ks-10

dips- 100kgs-3, 80kgs-5 ( v sre in pec here so went to bw) bw v controlled - 15 reps

high incline smith- 100kg 8reps... 120kgs 5 reps

singe arm overhead dbell- 22,5ks-10 reps, 12.5kgs super slow neg 12 reps

preacher machine single arm- 22.5- 10 reps, 31.5kg- 7 reps

hammer curl 12.5kg-15 reps

ok from talking to skip today he thinks i wont make it u90 now, im sitting at 250 in improving condition since adding cv and maniplating my diet.... so over 90s it is


----------



## big_jim_87

did you need skip to tell you this? lol

the only thing is tho is that you will be coping against Scott? and he will win..... according to his journal title lol

very exited for you at the Brits! i may try to qualify and do the 90's now if you do over 90's lol (nah still doing hurc or stars and hope you stay long enough to see me comp this time! lol)

you know you shyt me up when you tx me what happened? when you thought i missed my class lol i was running around asking every one what class they were doing! lol!


----------



## XJPX

Scott will b v gd I have no doubts about that. But Big kiwi off here is gonna b incredible!! ....he is fooooookin huge!! Carries a serious amount of muscle and he is working with skip which means he will come in shredded  ...fcker haha!! I'll jus hav to hope being 5ft 6 plays to my advantge against this 6ft lads  x


----------



## big_jim_87

your taller then 5.6? im 5.6 maybe 5.5 and im sure you were taller then me when we met at the stars?......


----------



## RACK

Some serious amount of mass there mate. How long do you reckon Skip will have you deiting down for?


----------



## clarkey

Good to see you back Jordan! some nice tissue you have added there and some crazy strength hope all is well at your end mate..I will no doubt bump in to you at some point this year, will be good to catch up.


----------



## bigkiwi

XJPX said:


> Scott will b v gd I have no doubts about that. But Big kiwi off here is gonna b incredible!! ....he is fooooookin huge!! Carries a serious amount of muscle and he is working with skip which means he will come in shredded  ...fcker haha!! I'll jus hav to hope being 5ft 6 plays to my advantge against this 6ft lads  x


At the rate you're growing mate there was no way you were coming in under 90kg. Should be an interesting next 8 months til October - time to up the dose LOL


----------



## XJPX

Rack....we r doing 20weeks mate...the aim to come in much fuller then previous so we r gonna take our time.

Cheers Clarkey, hope all is well ur end matey? Ye I'm sure we will bump into each other soon mate, stay well x

Uuuuu jus goo away Darryn haha....there was me persuading u to compete n now it will cost me a place in the line up haha  ,


----------



## clarkey

Im good thank you mate, im just planning with James what qualifier to do this year. Im similar to you Jordan with the food my intake is very high as my body needs that amount to grow it can be hard sometimes so I know how u feel, but then I again I dieted down for the Brits last time on 400g carbs per day and was still starving!! lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking in tip top shape jord, inters90+ seems to be the place to be this year lol

hopefully see you on stage


----------



## RACK

Good plan, doubt it won't be a harsh prep either doing it for that long and the shape you're in. Again, all the best mate


----------



## OJay

clarkey said:


> Im good thank you mate, im just planning with James what qualifier to do this year. Im similar to you Jordan with the food my intake is very high as my body needs that amount to grow it can be hard sometimes so I know how u feel, but then I again I dieted down for the Brits last time on 400g carbs per day and was still starving!! lol


400g lucky bugger I look at carbs and put on fat


----------



## chrisj22

Looking nice and lean there mate


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys.... Am bloody tired from ydays session. Body feels fked, spec sore pec :s .

What comp u got in mind clarkey?

Arron it will b great to compete against u, is more fun being onstage will ppl u kno

Rack ye defo it won't b a grueling prep at all, the aim is extremely gs condition but by no means gettin miserable....skip is a big advocate of holding strength throughout the prep as this is relfectiv of maintaining muscle mass, when u feel tht miserable it is prob a sign of pushin too hard and muscle loss will occur

Cheers chris 

Diet today has been a bit diff which was nice, used sushi for my second meal and fruit as carbs for third meal.


----------



## chrisj22

So what does your current training split look like at the moment mate?

I understand you train when you feel ready etc, i.e. no set days. I agree with that as the body isn't a calender and doesn't need to train every Monday, Weds and Fri to be precise.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Cheers guys.... Am bloody tired from ydays session. Body feels fked, spec sore pec :s .
> 
> What comp u got in mind clarkey?
> 
> *Arron it will b great to compete against u, is more fun being onstage will ppl u kno*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Rack ye defo it won't b a grueling prep at all, the aim is extremely gs condition but by no means gettin miserable....skip is a big advocate of holding strength throughout the prep as this is relfectiv of maintaining muscle mass, when u feel tht miserable it is prob a sign of pushin too hard and muscle loss will occur
> 
> Cheers chris
> 
> Diet today has been a bit diff which was nice, used sushi for my second meal and fruit as carbs for third meal.


well now your gna be in a class above me thats gone out the window for us!

as long as i get you back stage when your all oiled up i dnt care! lol i said i was gna rape you at the Brits and i stand by my words ok! lol

Aron you doing 90k this yr?

im not aiming for the brits till 2012 tho so doing late this yr


----------



## hilly

I will be in the u90's waiting for ya jimbo


----------



## big_jim_87

well at least i will not come last then......... lol

when you coping mate end of yr or aiming for brits this yr?

my plan is do late comp this yr to qualify for Brits 2012

doing inters u90 not mr as mr 80k is light weight baby class so doing 90 but mr is a big jump in class!


----------



## hilly

im having a bash at leeds inter u90 this year mate which would qualify me for this year IF i did qualify however we shall see what happens at the time time etc but i may very well do a later show in the year as well if im still in decent nick or if i come down to light it will be back to growing.


----------



## XJPX

Chris I train push pull legs.... 3 exercises for major bodyparts, 2 exercises smaller.... 2 working sets per exercise, one low rep range one high. Beat my repa evernweek til they fall out of the preset rep ranges then the weight goes up  ....


----------



## OJay

What's your diet looking like at the moment J? Still on high levels of food obviously?


----------



## XJPX

70c/30f/75p this week for 5 meals, preWo is 75g vitargo+3scoops chained out+humapro, pwo the same

Totals this week at: 500c, 150f, 500p .... 5350 cals......this is v moderate for me and hav been starving all day, I'm up now to eat coss I'm satarving$


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lazy bum, i was in the gym at 6:30 doing cardio 

You doign cardio this show prep jord or you gonna try and wing it without again?


----------



## RACK

XJPX said:


> Rack ye defo it won't b a grueling prep at all, the aim is extremely gs condition but by no means gettin miserable....skip is a big advocate of holding strength throughout the prep as this is relfectiv of maintaining muscle mass, when u feel tht miserable it is prob a sign of pushin too hard and muscle loss will occur


I've found this during this prep mate, last one I was half dead and proper on my ass for the whole of it. This time I'm fine and actually enjoying it.


----------



## clarkey

Prob doing the Birmingham qualifier mate Mr under 80kg, im training with James this Saturday so will see what he says. How far out does skip start your pre comp diet?


----------



## supercell

XJPX said:


> Rack ye defo it won't b a grueling prep at all, the aim is extremely gs condition but by no means gettin miserable....skip is a big advocate of holding strength throughout the prep as this is relfectiv of maintaining muscle mass, when u feel tht miserable it is prob a sign of pushin too hard and muscle loss will occur


I definately agree with this Jordan, however, when BF is low especially in the last 2-3 weeks, some lethergy is acceptable!!! . I have managed to get away with a lot less cardio this time around (and suprisingly few fat burners - infact its only been in the last week I have intro'd a t5 prior to morning cardio) and as a result my legs are much fuller and improved from my last few outings.

Maintaining a healthy metabolism throughout your prep is essential and by dieting for longer (but more slowly) you will do just that. I have always been a big fan of your physique (even though we haven't seen eye to eye on a few occassions) but I think working with somebody is exactly what you need. During prep you shouldn't have to think....you should just 'do'.

I wish you much success

James


----------



## XJPX

Arron we will defo b using cardio- I think using cardio this time is what will allow me to come in much fuller. Skip and I stil hav all the notes from the hercules and I was on 3500 cals no cardio and got in pretty gd condition. With cardio I will b able to consume so much more food. As I said I'm starving all day at moment on 5000 odd 

Clarkey- we r doing 20 weeks....we hav agreed on my plans for the next cuple months befor prep starts and then into it  , best of luck for the Brum show then mate 

James- thanks for popping in mate, ye the last cupple weeks I won't b expecting to shift big weights...but I'll try  ., I'm v happy in regards to my current metabolic rate. The introduction of a v smal amount of off season cardio has made a fantastic difference...I think it shud put me in a position where I'll be on 4000+ cals for the majority of my prep.

Rack glad ur enjoying it buddy, the more u enjoy it the better url look at the end


----------



## OJay

XJPX said:


> 70c/30f/75p this week for 5 meals, preWo is 75g vitargo+3scoops chained out+humapro, pwo the same
> 
> Totals this week at: 500c, 150f, 500p .... 5350 cals......this is v moderate for me and hav been starving all day, I'm up now to eat coss I'm satarving$


jeeeeeeeeez i admire that mate good going, how much do you spend on food a week? im on 100ish a week and im onlyeating just under 3000


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> Chris I train push pull legs.... 3 exercises for major bodyparts, 2 exercises smaller.... 2 working sets per exercise, one low rep range one high. Beat my repa evernweek til they fall out of the preset rep ranges then the weight goes up  ....


interesting approach wounder were u got this from


----------



## XJPX

Ojay I dnt count lol. But its a lot...I dnt wanna kno lol! I shop every cuple days I dnt weekly shop cos my food fancies vary, sumdays I'll want cous cous, fruit, sweet pot for carbs, others jus oats all day. I jus went to marks n spencer n got two packs sushi, 2 packs pineapple and a grapefruit. Trying to find the macros of a grapefruit...its GI is only 6! Which is crazy low for a fruit...and then compared to sweet pot which is around 50. I can see why ebvan centopani raves om about them so much  x


----------



## Magic Torch

XJPX said:


> *Trying to find the macros of a grapefruit*...its GI is only 6! Which is crazy low for a fruit...and then compared to sweet pot which is around 50. *I can see why ebvan centopani raves om about them so much *  x


I think you mean Kai Greene dont you? There is even a decent amount of protein in them too when he's done lol


----------



## Ak_88

PMSL that is dirt MT


----------



## OJay

It's not just the makros they are great for fat loss too


----------



## XJPX

Ojay I think ppl only eat them for nutrional benefits cos taste wise they aren't too hot haha.. I think I'm gonna hav to use sum sweetner on them


----------



## OJay

What ones you got ? I had pink one a day on last comp prep and they were lovely.... Well once got used to them anyway!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

god gave grapefruits a low GI score because nobody would want to eat them otherwise 

Whoever called them grape-fruit needs to be shot, tastes nothing like grapes

gargfruit is about right....one bite and you'll make just that sound


----------



## XJPX

Ruhaidri...hopefulli they will grow on me as I'll be having them a lot thru my diet.

Okay I'm not the biggest ephedrine fan and I think taking them together isn't great....clenbuterol is a stronger fat burner and acts on the beta receptors of the body....ephedrine acts on the alpha and beta recpetors...so therefore using eph will blunt ur bodies receptiveness to clen. I'd run 3 weeks on 2 weeks off with the clen. Slowly increasing the clen other the three weeks based upon how fast the scales r droppin ( bcos ur natty) and what u see in mirror


----------



## XJPX

Lol no matey, in those two weeks off u need to not be taking anythin tht affects beta receptors...ur body won't respond particularly well to the eph either due to beta recetpors being abused from the three weeks of clen. Those 2 weeks are a clean out from anythin! if ur desperate to use the t5s, use clen for 3 weeks...take 2 weeks off...then run T5s for 3 weeks. Durin 2 weeks off if wanna encourage further fatloss I'd add a small amount of t3...anythin over 50mcg os gonna eat muscle if ur natty.....if u was to use the T5s sure ud FEEL summin but thts the caffiene/asprin combo...and obv the ephs wud still work on ur alpha receptors BUT after 5 weeks of constant fat burner use u will then hav stopped ur bodies receptiveness to anythin and IMO wud need a month off anythin til they wud hav a simailar effect to initial use. Its like anythin u need to giv ur body a break in order for it to b continually responsive


----------



## hilly

guna disagree with jordan.

On paper what he says is very correct.

In real life many many lads have great results using 2 weeks t5 then 2 weels clen repeat - did this myself for prep. or 2 days on t5 then 2 days clen repeat. my cousin who competes does this under the guidance of a mr universe winner and gets in very good shape uses this emthod


----------



## XJPX

Ye but all ur feelin is the caffiene mate. Trust me iv witnessed this method applied by skip to my gf. Wen a break from clen is used properly...wen reintroduced the weight loss is then v dramatic to the extent tht no additional cardio/food loss is needed in the 3 weeks the clen is added bk in as there is a v gd weight loss.

Obv in a diet as it progresses these ppl r gonna get in shape due to other reason such as increased cardio and food cut backs and I dnt believe it to b using eph/clen back to back cuasing the loss...spec wen as u say its tru on paper...try it this way and url agree! Iv tried the way u mentuioned above and it isn't as effectiv as proper breaks from clen


----------



## LOCUST

ruaidhri said:


> you joking mate! i think they're well nice, strong taste though, heard cooking them removes their sourness
> 
> can i ask you a question? just got chinese clen and t5's for my cut. how would you dose these? never used before. i think i was told before to rotate 2 days clen with 2 days eca. don't think i'm gonna go above 40mcg/day clen as i'm cutting natty and was told above 40mcg would/could be catabolic.
> 
> you gonna let us see that vid of the polish monster benching


YouTube ripped gym mate. Plenty of him on there.


----------



## hilly

i shall experiement and talk with some1 about it - see my text


----------



## XJPX

No worries on journal jack- clen won't produce stim like effects no. Wat I advice if u need the energy is use caffiene...strong black coffees work wonders...plus ensure u stay ridiculously over hydrated this will aid in the energy too....so seeing as u hav the t5s and want to use them I'd say clen for 3 weeks whilst using **** loads of coffee, then two weeks off using 25mcg of t3 and yohimbine, then 3 weeks of t5 keeping the t3 in and upping yohimbine. Tht IMO wud b an otimal use of what u hav to hand  x


----------



## kgb

Evening JP,

Water seems to have dropped off you since the pictures on the first page, have you upped an ai or similar?

K


----------



## XJPX

Kgb, my food is currently slightly lower at moment, carbs are down by 150g...this would obv impact the amount of water I'm holding as water is held by glycoen in the muscle. Also I'm on a cruise ( reason for less food) so naturally less water. I'll b a bit more watery again in a few weeks wen eveythin goes bk up and I aim for a few more pounds of muscle


----------



## XJPX

Ruadhiri ten weeks is more then long enuff as u can loose a gd 30 pounds and b in v gd shape, stewpping on stage is v diff...u wudnt ever go to the same exten in a clean up diet for summert so u dnt need to compare the lengths.


----------



## big_jim_87

for my prep (not that i looked that grate) i used a low dose test only for most then introduced t3,clen,t5 combo took all along side each other thought they worked well.....

i have used dnp in past but not for prep....... i dnt actually think it has a place in a good comp prep........ jmo tho


----------



## yannyboy

Subbed JP.

Saw you win the Hercules, actually met you as you arrived in the venue.

Good luck for the Brits and keep the updates going.


----------



## bigkiwi

XJPX said:


> Ojay I think ppl only eat them for nutrional benefits cos taste wise they aren't too hot haha.. I think I'm gonna hav to use sum sweetner on them


Grapefruit have very good fat burning properties mate


----------



## Big Dawg

bigkiwi said:


> Grapefruit have very good fat burning properties mate


I don't even know what that means lol! Is this just broscience? Fruit pastels have amazing fat burning properties in a refeed day...n theoretically at least if ur glycogen stores are full a grapefruit can literally make u gain fat!


----------



## 3752

AlasTTTair said:


> I don't even know what that means lol! Is this just broscience? Fruit pastels have amazing fat burning properties in a refeed day...n theoretically at least if ur glycogen stores are full a grapefruit can literally make u gain fat!


grapefruit after a meal appears to help promote lower, steadier glucose and insulin levels that reduce hunger and promote better fat metabolism....


----------



## Big Dawg

Pscarb said:


> grapefruit after a meal appears to help promote lower, steadier glucose and insulin levels that reduce hunger and promote better fat metabolism....


Just glancing around on scopus, there does seem to be some science supporting this. Fujioka et al (2006) found a difference of 1.3kg over a 12 week period in a group who consumed half a grapefruit every day between meals, versus a placebo. There aren't many studies in the area but there may be something to it. Off to eat 2 pints of ben and jerry's and a grapefruit...I'll be shredded in weeks!


----------



## OJay

I like your thinking


----------



## tonyc74

hope the prep goes well, glad to see this journal back up!


----------



## Haimer

Good to see a journal back up Jordan!

Few questions regarding nutrition mate.

If I remember correctly you were getting up half way in the night and having a shake, did you see much 'gain' from this as such?

And how are you getting on with having a intra-workout shake? No bloat or anything?

Cheers bro and all the best.


----------



## XJPX

Cheers for the more thorough info on grapefruits...they r still only edible with splenda 

Ok so today went upto lufbra and jus did squats on the monolift. Worked up thru the weights and stopped at 275, lookin at the vid and the feel iv got more in me but gettin used to the mono is odd and havin the confidence with tht weight is quite over whelming, I was nervous befor I attempted the pb but like I sed wen I hav Rich there (metal) I feel more confident., I wudnt of tried 275 if he wasn't there. Now on way bk down I had a twinge In left quad again, so its time for a rest...its been lots of heavy squats and seeing as I'm in a cruise there is less water in joints and lubrication. Next week no quads jus hammies...then week after tht no legs at all, then week after tht leg press, leg ext, hack squats v high volume. My blast starts in 3 weeks....so as the blast continues I'll look to squat again and by the end of blast will want a 300 squat which I'm more then confident I can get.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> Cheers for the more thorough info on grapefruits...they r still only edible with splenda
> 
> Ok so today went upto lufbra and jus did squats on the monolift. Worked up thru the weights and stopped at 275, lookin at the vid and the feel iv got more in me but gettin used to the mono is odd and havin the confidence with tht weight is quite over whelming, I was nervous befor I attempted the pb but like I sed wen I hav Rich there (metal) I feel more confident., I wudnt of tried 275 if he wasn't there. Now on way bk down I had a twinge In left quad again, so its time for a rest...its been lots of heavy squats and seeing as I'm in a cruise there is less water in joints and lubrication. Next week no quads jus hammies...then week after tht no legs at all, then week after tht leg press, leg ext, hack squats v high volume. My blast starts in 3 weeks....so as the blast continues I'll look to squat again and by the end of blast will want a 300 squat which I'm more then confident I can get.


Mate I can vouch for how you feel about using a monolift. Its very hard mentally as taking it out as a technique in itself, I prefere a quick take out, deep breath and squat, the slower you take out the more you will shake and become unstable. Great to use monolifts for heavier weight, less energy used from taking it out of a rack. You will get there eventually more usage of it, be instinctive, I reckon you could have 300 in you in the future if you can get it right.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Also a great thing to try is reverse band squats, you can use more weight on it cus its lighter at the bottom, so say you wacked on 300kg it prob be 250 on the bottom, its great for getting use to a monolift and the heavier weight on your back.


----------



## XJPX

Haimer said:


> Good to see a journal back up Jordan!
> 
> Few questions regarding nutrition mate.
> 
> If I remember correctly you were getting up half way in the night and having a shake, did you see much 'gain' from this as such?
> 
> And how are you getting on with having a intra-workout shake? No bloat or anything?
> 
> Cheers bro and all the best.


Hello matey, yes I was having a shake in the nit...my opnion on this has changed. If ur smashing in max cals in the day...the night time is wen u shud give ur body a rest. No harm sippin on sum bcaa/eaas durin nit but I won't hav carbs/fats during the night. My intra workout is v light...jus 3 scoops chained out and dextrosem..so jus bcaas realli defo no bloat x


----------



## XJPX

Cheers Merat. Wat I'm gonna do is work upto cracking 300 without doing any band work at all...then once at 300 start using diff techniqies. I also had the **** ripped out of me for how I wear my knee wraps, I wear them looser then loose haha, so if I can get used to them a bit tighter I'll defo get more from them


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Cheers for the more thorough info on grapefruits...they r still only edible with splenda
> 
> Ok so today went upto lufbra and jus did squats on the monolift. Worked up thru the weights and stopped at 275, lookin at the vid and the feel iv got more in me but gettin used to the mono is odd and havin the confidence with tht weight is quite over whelming, I was nervous befor I attempted the pb but like I sed wen I hav Rich there (metal) I feel more confident., I wudnt of tried 275 if he wasn't there. Now on way bk down I had a twinge In left quad again, so its time for a rest...its been lots of heavy squats and seeing as I'm in a cruise there is less water in joints and lubrication. Next week no quads jus hammies...then week after tht no legs at all, then week after tht leg press, leg ext, hack squats v high volume. My blast starts in 3 weeks....so as the blast continues I'll look to squat again and by the end of blast will want a 300 squat which I'm more then confident I can get.


are you doing singles? 275k for a single or more? is the 300k aim a single?


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Cheers Merat. Wat I'm gonna do is work upto cracking 300 without doing any band work at all...then once at 300 start using diff techniqies. I also had the **** ripped out of me for how I wear my knee wraps, I wear them looser then loose haha, so if I can get used to them a bit tighter I'll defo get more from them


at 18.5stn i would have thought you would have a 300k squat?

as quad is twinging have a rest but i would have thought if you had given it a go you would hit it surely?

why not just change up the rep range? keep squatting and hit 10reps?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> Cheers Merat. Wat I'm gonna do is work upto cracking 300 without doing any band work at all...then once at 300 start using diff techniqies. I also had the **** ripped out of me for how I wear my knee wraps, I wear them looser then loose haha, so if I can get used to them a bit tighter I'll defo get more from them


Mate tighten them up, you'll feel like being blasted out of a fckin rocket launcher from the nice bounce


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> are you doing singles? 275k for a single or more? is the 300k aim a single?


I won't b doing singles again for ages prob a gd 6 weeks, but yes 275 was a single...now iv dun it feel confident tht cud do it for 2. 300k is a single target but once I hav it I'll aim for 3 within the weeks following lol x


----------



## bigkiwi

Should come up to Genesis JP and watch Merat and the Bulldog Powerlifting crew knock out 300's for breakfast - strong fukers


----------



## jw007

Good to see Journal up and running Punk

Looking awesome

Cant wait for the J a nd Kiwi head to head 

BOOOOOOOM!!!!!


----------



## METAL

A few observations. First and foremost, I haven't seen Jordan for a few months, and sweet mother of god, he looked like a house! The pics do not do him justice!!

Secondly, his knee wrapping is INCREDIBLY gay! He genuinely might as well have not bothered. I don't like them really tight, but you know someone is doing it wrong when they say "that feels nice"!

Thirdly, Jim, why on earth would you make the assumption that because someone is 18st they can squat 300kg? Ridiculous! The guy has barely ever trained low reps on squats. I know more guys 18st that can't squat 300kg than can.

Finally, Jordan, you are growing like a weed mate, so I'm reluctant to chime in with advice, but I think you will reach a point where the risks of one rep lazing outweigh the benefits you will get from them. Yes, you are a strong guy and would have a good crack at a PL comp if you focussed on it, but bare in mind where the bigger prize lies for you... The BB stage. I'd hate to see you throw this year away so you can say you squatted x, y or z.


----------



## big_jim_87

METAL said:


> A few observations. First and foremost, I haven't seen Jordan for a few months, and sweet mother of god, he looked like a house! The pics do not do him justice!!
> 
> Secondly, his knee wrapping is INCREDIBLY gay! He genuinely might as well have not bothered. I don't like them really tight, but you know someone is doing it wrong when they say "that feels nice"!
> 
> *Thirdly, Jim, why on earth would you make the assumption that because someone is 18st they can squat 300kg? Ridiculous! The guy has barely ever trained low reps on squats. I know more guys 18st that can't squat 300kg than can.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Finally, Jordan, you are growing like a weed mate, so I'm reluctant to chime in with advice, but I think you will reach a point where the risks of one rep lazing outweigh the benefits you will get from them. Yes, you are a strong guy and would have a good crack at a PL comp if you focussed on it, but bare in mind where the bigger prize lies for you... The BB stage. I'd hate to see you throw this year away so you can say you squatted x, y or z.


lol just comparing to my self as me and jordan are sim in strength and very competitive and like to rub it in and wide each other up. if i was 18stn rater then 16stn id be hitting the 300k for a single..... i dnt do singles but i would guess based on previous lifts id have a 300-320k single at 16stn.

plus jordan is sporting more mass then me so just put all that together.

the heavier you are the more weight you should be able to shift?

as jordan is making gains on the squat i guess its only a matter of time before he caches me and maybe beats me and when/if he does he will rub it in and has every right to lol

its like egging each other on to do better.......

he did it to get me on stage lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Yes but there are ppl who weigh 75kg or 67kg who lift more than both you and jordan, so more mass doesnt always equate to more strength, the training and CNS/Tendon developlent still has to be present, not to mention levers.


----------



## big_jim_87

Merat said:


> Yes but there are ppl who weigh 75kg or 67kg who lift more than both you and jordan, so more mass doesnt always equate to more strength, the training and CNS/Tendon developlent still has to be present, not to mention levers.


but when looking at bbers not power lifters the more mass you develop the stronger you become?

big Ron could lift more at 300lb then he could at 200lb?

i guess it is individual tho

sorry ill stop posting


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

big_jim_87 said:


> but when looking at bbers not power lifters the more mass you develop the stronger you become?
> 
> big Ron could lift more at 300lb then he could at 200lb?
> 
> i guess it is individual tho
> 
> sorry ill stop posting


Ahh ok, well I guess you have a point, when its bodybuilding theoretically on paper yeah I guess you could say that, but it prob is just an individual thing reli tbh, as ive hard many a time, theres always somone out there stronger than you! 300kg is a a very decent squat for anyone tbh with just wraps on, especially for a bodybuilder.


----------



## big_jim_87

Merat said:


> Ahh ok, well I guess you have a point, when its bodybuilding theoretically on paper yeah I guess you could say that, but it prob is just an individual thing reli tbh, as ive hard many a time, theres always somone out there stronger than you! 300kg is a a very decent squat for anyone tbh with just wraps on, especially for a bodybuilder.


id never attempt a 300 single as for a bber it serves little purpose imo

plus with injury etc

i think jordan is doing the right thing what with the quad twinges etc


----------



## XJPX

METAL said:


> A few observations. First and foremost, I haven't seen Jordan for a few months, and sweet mother of god, he looked like a house! The pics do not do him justice!!
> 
> Secondly, his knee wrapping is INCREDIBLY gay! He genuinely might as well have not bothered. I don't like them really tight, but you know someone is doing it wrong when they say "that feels nice"!
> 
> Thirdly, Jim, why on earth would you make the assumption that because someone is 18st they can squat 300kg? Ridiculous! The guy has barely ever trained low reps on squats. I know more guys 18st that can't squat 300kg than can.
> 
> Finally, Jordan, you are growing like a weed mate, so I'm reluctant to chime in with advice, but I think you will reach a point where the risks of one rep lazing outweigh the benefits you will get from them. Yes, you are a strong guy and would have a good crack at a PL comp if you focussed on it, but bare in mind where the bigger prize lies for you... The BB stage. I'd hate to see you throw this year away so you can say you squatted x, y or z.


hey buddy, was gd to see you. i may have grown but im stil no way near u mate!!!...hopefulli if i hide away for a few more months il get close  . i was thinkin on the way home on the train ( ice on quad)...that ur right about the powerlifting...im not gonna get into it...although my competitive side makes me want to badly it just isnt worth it.....

you would of strangled me with the knee wraps after ud left as i kept wrapping inside everytime and martin was like laughing his hed off as i cant seem to grasp the outside wrapping concept lololol.

i hope ur pec mends quickly mate and we can do an upper body session


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Good to see Journal up and running Punk
> 
> Looking awesome
> 
> Cant wait for the J a nd Kiwi head to head
> 
> BOOOOOOOM!!!!!


Thanks matey, is gonna b a gd one  , ur shop can sponsor the event haha?...winner is a tru alpha


----------



## XJPX

Diet wise gettin v hungry on jus 70c, going to up it next week to 80 per meal jus bcos of the hunger.

Gd back session today..dun in gfs gym

Plate loaded pulldowns: 170kg- 3 , 140kg- 8, 110kg- 12

Hands facing wide grip pullsfowns: 80kg 15/10

Super wide chins: 5/5

Plate loaded low row: 75kg- 8 , 60kg - 10

Rear delt plate raise- 10kg for 25reps

Next week is last week of trainin, then a week off, then next blast begins!!! Cnt wait  x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good work mate!  Strong work as usual. last week of training for me next week, then nothing till comp day!! Tho hate the time of, get proper bored lol


----------



## james12345

Awesome lifting Jordan, bet you can't wait for the blast!



Merat said:


> Mate tighten them up, you'll feel like being blasted out of a fckin rocket launcher from the nice bounce


I've never thought about this, does it help alot? Also does the same principle apply to elbow wraps on bench? Could use a bit of bounce right at the bottom


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Diet wise gettin v hungry on jus 70c, going to up it next week to 80 per meal jus bcos of the hunger.
> 
> Gd back session today..dun in gfs gym
> 
> Plate loaded pulldowns: 170kg- 3 , 140kg- 8, 110kg- 12
> 
> Hands facing wide grip pullsfowns: 80kg 15/10
> 
> Super wide chins: 5/5
> 
> Plate loaded low row: 75kg- 8 , 60kg - 10
> 
> Rear delt plate raise- 10kg for 25reps
> 
> Next week is last week of trainin, then a week off, then next blast begins!!! Cnt wait  x


lol how long off from last blast? i thought you only been cruising for a few weeks?


----------



## XJPX

Ye I hav jim and then its a few weeks til blast, total offtime 6 weeks :s lol...


----------



## oaklad

just read through the journl uv come along way since ur first show as a junior. I admire your work ethic suppose that comes from sports background. How is it working with skip as hes in US? does it make any difference?


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Ye I hav jim and then its a few weeks til blast, total offtime 6 weeks :s lol...


ok it didnt feel like a month ago you said you were on cruise lol im a few wks behind you atm then as im still chilling for another few wks


----------



## Haimer

Obviously you wear wraps Jordan just wondering whether you feel these are essential?

I'm up to 3 plates a side squatting at last and just worried about this. My knees feel fine and I have always gone for the Dorian approach of not using wraps to encourage the muscles to work. Like I said do you feel these are needed or not? Also goes out to a lot of you guys posting too!

Cheers.


----------



## Greyphantom

personally I dont think wraps or straps or belts should be used as much as possible... I mean there will be a point when they will be needed at some stage (particularly straps) but the rest its best to use very sparingly...


----------



## XJPX

Totall agree with grey phantom, straps r a must to deadlift big...but belts aren't needed imo and wraps only wen ur hittin big weights


----------



## XJPX

Gd session in ripped was plzed...had spotters for dbells woo...owned the 80s , shud of dun the 85s  , is week of next week otherwise I'd hav a crack at them

Session was:

Incline dbell press- warmed upto 80kg-3 reps

Decline hammer strength- 200kilos- 5 160-10

Incline hammer press- 120- 6 80-9

Dips: 7/4

Single arm preacher: 40- 4 30-8

Single arm hammer curl- 17.5- 23reps


----------



## Tinytom

XJPX said:


> Ruhaidri...hopefulli they will grow on me as I'll be having them a lot thru my diet.
> 
> Okay I'm not the biggest ephedrine fan and I think taking them together isn't great....clenbuterol is a stronger fat burner and acts on the beta receptors of the body....ephedrine acts on the alpha and beta recpetors...so therefore using eph will blunt ur bodies receptiveness to clen. I'd run 3 weeks on 2 weeks off with the clen. Slowly increasing the clen other the three weeks based upon how fast the scales r droppin ( bcos ur natty) and what u see in mirror


Isnt clen a beta 2 specific stimulant whereby ephedrine is a full beta stimulant? Clen acts on the beta 2 receptors which are the ones that regulate how much fat is burnt by the body if I recall correctly. Effy stimulates all beta receptors which is why you get a more prolonged stimulant effect, also why people cut effy with cocaine when selling because it gives a similar effect/feeling.

You can also mix certain products with effy to make speed.

Yohimbe is a better alpha inhibitor than effy, combining a ECA + Y mix will greatly affect fat loss while inhibiting fat storage/production. One reason why products like Helios worked so well as the Clen specifically targetted fat loss and the Yohimbe specifically targetted an inhibition of fat gain in the area so affecting spot reduction of fat

Theres real documented evidence showing a link between clen and heart enlargement as it can act on cardiac muscle, one reason why I dont use or advise my guys to use for long periods.

Grapferuit contains naringin which is why its used on diets, naringin prolongs the effects of fat burners.


----------



## OJay

So Tom what you're saying about the grapefruit is it will help aiding the fat burning effects of clen or eph?


----------



## XJPX

Gd post tom, everythin u sed is spot on...agree with the heart enlargement too...but we can't dispute clens effectivnes which is why I have my guys on clen+yohimbine combo excatly as u hav mentioned. I think 3 weeks on 2 weeks off for the duration of a diet won't impact hugely on heart size...plus the breaks allow for a lower dose to b used upon reintroduction so its not like a straight 20 week abuse of high doses.


----------



## chrisj22

P1ssed the 80's!


----------



## Kate1976

LOL....80kg DB press...awesome pressing


----------



## Greyphantom

Great workout there J... nice numbers being pushed...

Tom very interesting post mate... will have to keep that in mind for future...


----------



## smurphy

Good job on the 80's mate, awesome pressing!


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys, felt pretty battered yday so rested up, light hammies tonit lots of volume tho...no quads cos quad is stil a lil sore from last weeks twinge. Hav rduced amount of slin and pharma GH I'm takin over next cuple weeks jus as a mini prime for wen go bk on cycle. Will change quality of protien bk over to intrapro aswell wen bk on blast. Shud see a nice change again in physique leading into start of prep


----------



## OJay

Looking forward to starting the blast mate?


----------



## hilly

yes hes itching to lol. wants and needs more size and he is going to get it. only annoying thing is by the time i hit 17 the lil ****s guna be 19


----------



## Tinytom

XJPX said:


> Gd post tom, everythin u sed is spot on...agree with the heart enlargement too...but we can't dispute clens effectivnes which is why I have my guys on clen+yohimbine combo excatly as u hav mentioned. I think 3 weeks on 2 weeks off for the duration of a diet won't impact hugely on heart size...plus the breaks allow for a lower dose to b used upon reintroduction so its not like a straight 20 week abuse of high doses.


No totally agree there, theres always a risk associated with any drug, reducing the risk and being aware is half the battle. I dont advise my guys to use it but sometimes its useful at the end for getting the last bits off.

Can't argue with its effectiveness though, lots of guys dont rate it due to a lot of fakes going around at the moment but real clen is wicked if you can put up with the shakes 

I think you're approach to your prep this time is much better, looking better for it as well I think.

OJ - Grapefruit helps to inhibit the action of chemicals in the body that can reduce the effectiveness of certain drugs, theres a post about it on ukiron by people more knowledgable than me. I really rate it though. All my guys are on it and as JP has said its low GI so almost no effect on your diet calories or insulin


----------



## OJay

Cheers tom I'll have a search for it


----------



## XJPX

cheers tom 

yes ojay v much looking forward to it, this time tho i will b aiming for v clean gains, im not too fussed how high the scales go, the next blast is v much gonna b based on the mirror. i cud easily go upto 19 stone but il feel like crap at tht weight, id much rather go bk upto a v clean 18.7 and look half decent 

session tonit was v gd...jus hammies and calves with sum quad rehab work

lying ham curl- 86kilos-8 reps, 65kilos-10 reps

seated calfs- 65kilos 6reps, 45 kilos- 12 reps

single leg ext rehab- left leg ( sore leg) 5kgs-20reps pain free, right leg- 15kg-20reps

sngle leg ham curl- 7.5kgs-20reps , 10kgs-16reps, 12.5kgs- 12 reps

seated calfs- 40kgs rp- 15-8-5

sldl stretch set- 60kg- 12reps


----------



## Britbb

A good read so far, only just seen this today otherwise would have read it sooner. Im checking this out. Youve made some cracking gains jordan well done mate. Definately in a very good position leading upto the british finals. Youve packed on even more mass and at a very young age with excellent potential.

Some very heavy poundages being used as well. As youre working with skip, im sure your condition will be top notch, but now you have that mass, you have a nicely balanced physique with no glaring weakness either, some really good bodyparts like chest and biceps have come up very well as well it seems... all that matters is condition. At your height it would be best for the under 90 inters (but you know this already), mass is there, bodyparts are there, condition is the only thing that has let you down in the past (and myself as well), so this time = chance to get condition sorted and really showcase your physique in the best possible way on stage 

Look forward to reading this journal, take care, train hard!


----------



## OJay

Is it one more blast, cruise then contest full on prep mate?


----------



## XJPX

Britbb said:


> A good read so far, only just seen this today otherwise would have read it sooner. Im checking this out. Youve made some cracking gains jordan well done mate. Definately in a very good position leading upto the british finals. Youve packed on even more mass and at a very young age with excellent potential.
> 
> Some very heavy poundages being used as well. As youre working with skip, im sure your condition will be top notch, but now you have that mass, you have a nicely balanced physique with no glaring weakness either, some really good bodyparts like chest and biceps have come up very well as well it seems... all that matters is condition. At your height it would be best for the under 90 inters (but you know this already), mass is there, bodyparts are there, condition is the only thing that has let you down in the past (and myself as well), so this time = chance to get condition sorted and really showcase your physique in the best possible way on stage
> 
> Look forward to reading this journal, take care, train hard!


Hello adam, how r u matey? Thank u for the post. This year will defo b the one that condition wll b spot on, but still a while yet to add a cuple more pounds in the right places 

Ojay thts correct,..one more blast...then a v v accurate cruise to maintain my blast...then compprep...due to thje duration of the prep the goal to start will v much b to grow as much as poss until there's obv a lack of nutrients to facilitate growth


----------



## XJPX

Resting today....then back+rear delts tmo.... Stil dnt want to row/dead/rack pull as dnt want to irritate my quad.


----------



## Britbb

XJPX said:


> Hello adam, how r u matey? Thank u for the post. This year will defo b the one that condition wll b spot on, but still a while yet to add a cuple more pounds in the right places
> 
> Ojay thts correct,..one more blast...then a v v accurate cruise to maintain my blast...then compprep...due to thje duration of the prep the goal to start will v much b to grow as much as poss until there's obv a lack of nutrients to facilitate growth


Am good thanx mate. No probs, im just telling it how i see it. You have excellent potential mate.

You're gonna be up against a friend of mine that i helped for the stars of tommorow show, he won the inter u90's category there. Infact it seems i know quite a few people doing this category...inter u90's at the brits this year is gonna be one of the best classes imo, always ussually exciting, this year it definately wont dissapoint!

You are a lot stronger than jay (stars winner) and a lot bigger right now as well haha, hes just come back from brazil and hasnt trained for a solid 2.5 months lol. Think he was 86 kg on the day but came in v good condition. Another guy called lance davis (welsh) got second place and also qualified as well, he looks good.

Gonna be a cracking class at the finals, have to put you as one of the favorites mate...nail that condition


----------



## XJPX

cheers adam 

ok tonights session was gd,beat my numbers so am happy

wide hammer chins: +60kg- 4 reps at 115kg bodyweight as was plzed with this, will slowly add weights to this do 61kg next time n kreep it up, 80kgs for 5 is the goal by end of blast 






wide grip chins; 10/10

pullovers; 60kg-12, 80kg-8

hammerstrenght plate loaded high pulls; 120kg-4, 80kg-10

low row- 140kg-6, 90kg-10

bent over rear delts, 10kg-26 reps

last pic til end of blast now....hope to show sum v drastic improvements


----------



## HJL

going to need that tatto expanded to fit your back mate, looking freaky!! tried some of those shoulder raises with plates instead of dumbells as i saw some of your videos! what a difference, much easier to use and form way way better, so thanks


----------



## LittleChris

Wings


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk me you could fly with them mate!!!!!! Awesome.


----------



## RACK

Reminds me of Franco's back when he does lat spread in Pumping Iron.


----------



## defdaz

lol rack, with arnie commenting "they're like wings back dere!"

Massive back JP, bloody awesome!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good back jord


----------



## OJay

Damn! Flap those wings!!!


----------



## 3752

Jordan i said to myself i would not comment in your journal this year due to many who do comment seem to think if the comment is not positive your a hater 

i just wanted to say that i do like the way your back is looking, in that shot you have developed the thickness you need at your weight something that was not there on show day(i am sure you will agree).....

i can be certain that your condition will be bang on this year as you will be working with Skip for the whole prep, it will be good to see what the end result will be mate......all the best.


----------



## XJPX

Thanks for all the kind words guys, my back is something I knew I had to change the shape of and iv been dead lifting less and focusing more on chins, pull downs, hammer strength pull downs and pullover machine. Its defo changed it a lot. Once my quad is gd to go I'll b finishing tht with 3/4 deads and tbar rows alternating each week.

Thanks Paul I do v much appreciate u popping in, and thank u for the support. I'm v confident this year and hav full faith in skip

This week is the first week in my history of training where iv taken a week off without being ill/injured. Iv always taken them off wen its been too late...its somethin skip has defo drummed into me tht u need to b pre-emptive in ur weeks off and stick to them. Wil b a boring week out of the gym lol.


----------



## 3752

no problem Jord, cruise weeks are great i begin mine this week although not off training just taking the intensity down a little


----------



## bigacb

Jord the back has come on alot!


----------



## danny1871436114701

Jordan - Nice work fella, Pics are immense and back looking really good, good luck with the show, how much weight you gonna have to drop mate??


----------



## OJay

Rest weeks mess with my head I see why people love the endorphin rush when you return


----------



## smurphy

Jord, amazing back mate, very impressive


----------



## OJay

How's the rest week going jord? Itching to get back in yet?


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, danny i dnt have a clue, its a v long prep in which the first part the plan is to v much grow. will just see how it goes.

am doing sum light quad rehab work tonit, no more pain in there now just wanna get sum blood flow to it, then get a masage on it at weekend as feels like theres sum scar tissue there, need tht working out. stil wont squat next week...wil b doing calves, hammies, quads in tht order for legs finishing legs with high rep leg press

weighed in at 248, so dropped off a couple more pounds over cuple weeks...no biggie obv just water...


----------



## XJPX

First session bk yday. Was gd...strength was up on all exercises. Appetite has been worst its ever ever been recently, not thru bloating or reflux but jus no urge to eat at all! V frustrating. Nonetheless will b forcefeeding now bk on blast.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good to see you back mate  Looking forward to seeing where this blast takes ya.


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> Appetite has been worst its ever ever been recently, not thru bloating or reflux but jus no urge to eat at all! V frustrating.


I'm like that at the mo....bloated to fuk all the time too, so uncomfortable. Someones recommended peppermint oil capsules to help digestive transit so giving it a bash...will let u know if it makes any diff!


----------



## OJay

ah24 said:


> I'm like that at the mo....bloated to fuk all the time too, so uncomfortable. Someones recommended peppermint oil capsules to help digestive transit so giving it a bash...will let u know if it makes any diff!


let me know if the peppermint capsules have any effect mate

i have got recently where its meal time and just cant be bothered to eat its frustrating too


----------



## XJPX

Gd session tonit... Felt strong but didn't push too hard on the heavy bits as joints didn't like it...take a cuple weeks for them to catch up I imagine as preworkout mtren shots defo work 

Flat bench worked upto 180 triple...had a lot more but it felt horrid in my elbows 

Hammer strength press- 120- 4 , 80-7

High incline smith- 110- 4, 70-10 into cybex shoulder press 10reps

Pec dec- 58-10

Side laterals dbels- 25kg- 12 ... Side raise machine 5s- 20

Diets been spot on today despite not being hungry. Will take weight end of the week. In the mirror I dnt see much of a change from start of cruise to start of blast which is gd going into this blast. Quad feels better so will push the leg ext and leg press harder this week.

Diet is currently 85c/25f/60p


----------



## defdaz

Per meal, not per day I hope! :lol:

I know what you mean about the joints - biceps tendons giving me murder at the moment. Thinking about dropping tren (even though I'm only on 100mg a week!). Good news about your quads mate!


----------



## XJPX

Haha daz no I grow off jus tht a day, its my secret...

Legs today, warmed up with light squats to get a feel for them...then went into hammies/calvs/quads

Lying ham curl- stak+5kg- 8repsX2

Seated ham curl- 66.25- 7 reps, 46.25-13 reps

Standing ham curl- 15kg-20 30kg-10

Standing calf raise- 80-12 50-15

Leg press- 100-20 , 130-20, 160-20 ( easing quad back to full strength)

Leg ext- 20kg- 20, 40kg- 15 60kg- 10

Diets spot on, adding riptropin bk in this weekend as didn't use it last week as was off training.


----------



## XJPX

Booom jus got delivery from my sponsor. Bk onto the intrapro protien which I'm a big fan of. Also hav got bk my preworkout supplementr......now previously iv used a few and they hav dun fuk all for me. Even the gaspari ones I dnt especially rate compated the Razor8 ...it is so fkin strong haha....Hilly will vouch for me on this as I sent him sum from my last tub... Honestly I'm not exagerating if u want the best preworkout uv ever tried get some razor8 , ring cardiff sports nutrition...my discount code is JP5 so u can get extra 5percent off ur order


----------



## bigacb

How strong is it mate? Does it make you feel like your off your nut? I used the Dorian Yates one when i got a free sample and it lasted for hours!


----------



## XJPX

Well the main ingredient is geranamine...which is being called legal cocaine by the party scene in the US. I'm not kidding it makes u fkin buzzing. If u took a double scoop u cud hit a club like ud dun speed lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> Well the main ingredient is geranamine...which is being called legal cocaine by the party scene in the US. I'm not kidding it makes u fkin buzzing. If u took a double scoop u cud hit a club like ud dun speed lol


Mate of mine took an insane amount of a pre workout drink once before clubbin, actually helped apparently, also imagine the vascular effects if u wearing one of those tight t shirts :lol:


----------



## danny1871436114701

XJPX said:


> Well the main ingredient is geranamine...which is being called legal cocaine by the party scene in the US. I'm not kidding it makes u fkin buzzing. If u took a double scoop u cud hit a club like ud dun speed lol


it is in Jacked aswell

1,3 Dimethylamylamine Side EffectsReady to get Jacked?

As with almost anything in this world, it's fine in correct doses and can cause some side effects if too much is consumed - such as headache, lightheadedness, and "snappy" mood.

The worst thing that ever happened with 1,3 Dimethylamylamine / Geranamine / DMAA was when a New Zealand partier suffered a stroke after taking an undisclosed amount. While we take this seriously, we should also note that this guy was not your most healthy individual and probably snorted it with various other drugs (1,3 is in a lot of "party pills") and drank a bottle of booze to go along with it.

So in the end, don't add any extra geranamine to your Jack3d, don't snort it, and keep your Jack3d life separate from your party life.

Millions upon millions of doses show Jack3d to be safe. Use common sense.

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## XJPX

Ye ring cos its not on the site, yes mayte its got caffiene in but honestly suck it up for how much intensity this willl bring to ur workout. U will thank me once uv tried it...


----------



## XJPX

Ah honestly this makes no explode look like abolsute rubbish x


----------



## bigacb

Could we not just buy dmaa and do a little diy pre workout mix?


----------



## XJPX

ok gd session tonit, full of energy considering end of the week....hit arms and abs.... gd session

barbell curl: 60:8, 90:3, 100-2, 70-10

overhead ext: 60:8, 90:4, 70-10

vids of both top lifts











session went onto single arm overheads: 30kgs-6 , 17.5kgs- 20

hammer single arm curls- 25-10, 17.5s-20

ab machine work: 3 sets

rested weekend...may deadlift on mon seeing how i feel


----------



## hilly

just to confirm jordan sent me some of this and i was buzzing my tits off in the gym. I had been out on a bender a few days before so not sure if it mixed with that but i was sat in my carb waiting for the lads to come with the music on almost starting to dance lmao.

jordan is sending me a tub mondau not for the gym but for nights out


----------



## Suprakill4

hilly said:


> just to confirm jordan sent me some of this and i was buzzing my tits off in the gym. I had been out on a bender a few days before so not sure if it mixed with that but i was sat in my carb waiting for the lads to come with the music on almost starting to dance lmao.
> 
> jordan is sending me a tub mondau not for the gym but for nights out


What is it?? Is it legal or contain anything illegal?


----------



## hilly

must be legal pal they sell it in shops


----------



## Suprakill4

Doesnt mean its got legal compounds in it does it from past history lol. Might get some, sounds good! Just hate the 'come down' effect i get when taking pre workout supps.


----------



## danny1871436114701

Around 400mg caffiene per serving aswell


----------



## OJay

400mg caffeine! damn no wonder you were buzzin! is there no comedown after?


----------



## james12345

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Allmax-Razor8-Blast-Powder.html

This the stuff jordan?


----------



## XJPX

Thts the stuff james, plz let me know how u get on...dnt overdo one scoop...ul probs hav a heartt attack. I find the cum down v gradual...its not a crash...its a spend rest of evening chilling on sofa eating ur meals watchin a film haha

My discount code is jp5 guys so use it as much as u like not just a first order x


----------



## oaklad

Been looking for a pre workout drink if u and Hilly rate it may give it a go


----------



## XJPX

Oaklad let me kno how u get on, its one of the few supplemnts iv used tht I'm genuinly excited about...


----------



## danny1871436114701

may invest in myself mate, have reflex nos fusion at the mo that is good, gonna give this a go use for leg days


----------



## james12345

XJPX said:


> Thts the stuff james, plz let me know how u get on...dnt overdo one scoop...ul probs hav a heartt attack. I find the cum down v gradual...its not a crash...its a spend rest of evening chilling on sofa eating ur meals watchin a film haha
> 
> My discount code is jp5 guys so use it as much as u like not just a first order x


cheers for code jord, just ordered some will let u know how i go on with it next week buddy


----------



## Suprakill4

Is it 40 servings Jordan and do they charge delivery?


----------



## james12345

kieren1234 said:


> Is it 40 servings Jordan and do they charge delivery?


40 servings and you can get express delivery for 3.99 or standard is free.


----------



## hilly

im getting some for sure.


----------



## Ts23

probable got m-kat init


----------



## OJay

will look into getting some if it really is that good wanted to use jacked but now its being taken off the shelves, im using a little superpump on certain days at the moment

J, can i ask been wondering i know you use 'skip' for your prep, which skip is this?


----------



## Suprakill4

james12345 said:


> 40 servings and you can get express delivery for 3.99 or standard is free.


Brilliant, thanks alot mate. Going to order some for next month but worried to try it having never used anything that gives these sort of effects!


----------



## oaklad

Il probably buy some when get paid will look into ingredients as job is drug tested mainly for rec drugs and similar things so will just double check as some are border line


----------



## leonb1989

Hello mate, u said in your first blast you was using test and eq, was that prop or a longer ester test?


----------



## Rotsocks

XJPX said:


> Thts the stuff james, plz let me know how u get on...dnt overdo one scoop...ul probs hav a heartt attack. I find the cum down v gradual...its not a crash...its a spend rest of evening chilling on sofa eating ur meals watchin a film haha
> 
> My discount code is jp5 guys so use it as much as u like not just a first order x


Cheers Jordan.

Started dieting last week so will get some ready for when the carbs get dropped and the workouts start getting harder.


----------



## XJPX

Right guys a decent rested weekend...stil feel a bit battered from las week...it was the razorate+heavy lifting end of the week tht battered my cns I think. Tonit will b cutting bk on the volume. Will jus do chins, pullover, pulldowns, cable rows and rear delts..... will rest tmo aswell. I'm sitting at 250 exactly at moment but in condition tht has realli improved past two weeks since going bk on gear...therefor food is to go up...no point being this lean yet if the extra cals will facilitate sum growth. I stil won't let myself get messy. 260 is heavy as I'll want to get...

Diet this week is 100C/25ff/62.5 p ...is also abouit my limit food wise befor I cnt handle nemor...daily totals at 700c/ 125f/ 400p cals at... 5525. 6 weeks left on blast.


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Right guys a decent rested weekend...stil feel a bit battered from las week...it was the razorate+heavy lifting end of the week tht battered my cns I think. Tonit will b cutting bk on the volume. Will jus do chins, pullover, pulldowns, cable rows and rear delts..... will rest tmo aswell. I'm sitting at 250 exactly at moment but in condition tht has realli improved past two weeks since going bk on gear...therefor food is to go up...no point being this lean yet if the extra cals will facilitate sum growth. I stil won't let myself get messy. 260 is heavy as I'll want to get...
> 
> Diet this week is 100C/25ff/62.5 p ...is also abouit my limit food wise befor I cnt handle nemor...daily totals at 700c/ 125f/ 400p cals at... 5525. 6 weeks left on blast.


God you must feel so sick of food on that ammount of cals, im only on around 4500 and every meal is a task to get down. Well done for hitting that many mate!!


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> God you must feel so sick of food on that ammount of cals, im only on around 4500 and every meal is a task to get down. Well done for hitting that many mate!!


Its not all tht fun, I can handle under 6000...once I'm above tht I feel so fkin **** lol. I do foresee tht after this blast my cals wil hav to b in the 6000 range to maintain my weight going into prep  , thts gonna suck. I jus want to start prep now realli, stil 12 weeks til I start lol


----------



## Suprakill4

12 weeks on that - ouch! that would kill my bank balance too. Out of interest, would you mind taking the time to list a typical days diet mate?


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> 12 weeks on that - ouch! that would kill my bank balance too. Out of interest, would you mind taking the time to list a typical days diet mate?


Its never the same mate. I have the numbers...each meal I mix n match foods from my food lists to make up the numbers. Carbs from oats, sweet spud, rice, fruit. Fats and protien from usual sources. Wen comes to a meal I make sur I hit the numbers and that's it. Avoids boredom and monotomy.


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Its never the same mate. I have the numbers...each meal I mix n match foods from my food lists to make up the numbers. Carbs from oats, sweet spud, rice, fruit. Fats and protien from usual sources. Wen comes to a meal I make sur I hit the numbers and that's it. Avoids boredom and monotomy.


Yeah makes sense mate, i was in a rut eating just mince and potatoes as my solid meals and HATED eating to the point i was gipping every mouthful. Was just after some meal ideas thats all mate, one im enjoying is two wholemeal bagels with 250g ham and tiny bit of philly.


----------



## XJPX

I dnt use bread or normal potatoes in mine. I'm V strict with the carb sources.....this is why I feel I stay leaner. Fruit is a great way to break up a meal mate


----------



## bigfella2901

This is a good read.. Will def be keeping an eye on your progress bud..


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> I dnt use bread or normal potatoes in mine. I'm V strict with the carb sources.....this is why I feel I stay leaner. Fruit is a great way to break up a meal mate


Cheers mate, i did use to have sweet potatoe an awful lot but got so fed up i couldnt stomach it which is why i changed, will prob go back to this now, they are lovely roasted! I have apples with some meals so i look forward to finishing the meal and getting onto that.

Will have to have a searh around for some recipes. Slow cooked steak in gravy and potates is a nice change. I should really be stricter with carbs to be honest.


----------



## james12345

Tried the razor8 stuff today jord, best pre wo i have tried by far.

Had it half an hour before training, felt the energy etc about 20 mins after, was ready to go after 30 mins, really hit around 20 mins into session, improved focus, energy etc, didnt feel like i was burning out fast there was always more in the tank (which is rare as im dieting)

Highly reccomended to anyone! will see what its like 50-60 mins pre wo instead next time, how long do you leave it jordan?


----------



## XJPX

Awesome james glad to hear it mate, I told u that wudnt b dissapointed. My prewoktout is structured like this as hav never detailed it befor:

50mins prewo- 1iu pharma gh

35mins prewo- 50mcg igf shot bi lat+ 75g vitargo+ 3 scoops chained out+ 3 scoops humapro+1 scoop razorate

15mins prewo- 10iu humalog pinned bi lat

Intraworkout:- 25g dextrose sipped+ 5 humapro tabs taken throughout session

Pwo: 200mcg mgf pinned bi lat + 75g vitargo+ 3 chained out+ 3 humapro

1.15 hour pwo 10iu humalog with meal


----------



## sully807

seriously jord how do you afford all your supplements, the naughty ones that is, i think id have to spend a whole months wages just for a 6 week course simalar to what you do


----------



## XJPX

sully807 said:


> seriously jord how do you afford all your supplements, the naughty ones that is, i think id have to spend a whole months wages just for a 6 week course simalar to what you do


Hey bud, peptides aren't all tht expensiv if hav decoent sources...I hav seen sum ridiculous prices for sum tho matey, u sent me a messag a while ago didn't u and I jus realised I cnt remember if I replied...sorry if I didn't bro hit me anythin to my email cos comes thru to my phone, [email protected]


----------



## sully807

sweet man will do, sub'd btw, i was flicking through this the other day fckin impressive mate, makes me feel rather pathetic haha


----------



## careca

hi my friend how are you ?? sorry for my ingles i from portugal but is to say that in the last year you make a nice work...ehehehehe

you have future look can i talk with you in msn ??

see you later and sucess to your preparation


----------



## james12345

XJPX said:


> Awesome james glad to hear it mate, I told u that wudnt b dissapointed. My prewoktout is structured like this as hav never detailed it befor:
> 
> 50mins prewo- 1iu pharma gh
> 
> 35mins prewo- 50mcg igf shot bi lat+ 75g vitargo+ 3 scoops chained out+ 3 scoops humapro+1 scoop razorate
> 
> 15mins prewo- 10iu humalog pinned bi lat
> 
> Intraworkout:- 25g dextrose sipped+ 5 humapro tabs taken throughout session
> 
> Pwo: 200mcg mgf pinned bi lat + 75g vitargo+ 3 chained out+ 3 humapro
> 
> 1.15 hour pwo 10iu humalog with meal


definitly not dissapointed awesome stuff, no real comedown either real steady. have a couple of mates that will be ordering some, hope u dnt mind them using your code jordan?


----------



## XJPX

Ah no everyone feel free to use the discount code....its jp5 and u can use it on anythin on cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk .... That and gaspari intrapro are what I rely on heavily supplement wise. Then obv around the workout humapro is unbeatable


----------



## OJay

Did you see my question about which Skip it is helping you mate? Soz to ask again


----------



## XJPX

Skip hill mate...didn't even know ther was another skip even worth mentioning lol!?

Push session tonit...strength is gettin high now...anavar makes me fkin aggravated tho...didn't take mrewout mtren today as didn't wanna kill my cns and b gd for legs of fri but stil was jus an angry person in the gym. Again due to avoiding cns stress used mostly hammer strength machines which I love so much as they are all plate loaded n can go fkin heavy  .

Flat hammer strength press- 200kg-7, 220kg- 5

Decline wide grip- 160kg- 8, 120kg- 10

Incline hammer press- 60kg- 7/7

Pec dec superset cybex incline press: 60kg- 10/8

Cybex shoulder press RP: 60kg- 12/6/4

Single arm cable raise: 1 plate 20reps

Then finished with abs...never trained abs befor...enjoyin hittin them hard...they r a strong bodypart for me so hopefulli hav them reali gd this year


----------



## OJay

Cheers man

Good point don't think there are any more skips.....


----------



## sully807

XJPX said:


> Skip hill mate...didn't even know ther was another skip even worth mentioning lol!?
> 
> Push session tonit...strength is gettin high now...anavar makes me fkin aggravated tho...didn't take mrewout mtren today as didn't wanna kill my cns and b gd for legs of fri but stil was jus an angry person in the gym. Again due to avoiding cns stress used mostly hammer strength machines which I love so much as they are all plate loaded n can go fkin heavy  .
> 
> Flat hammer strength press- 200kg-7, 220kg- 5
> 
> Decline wide grip- 160kg- 8, 120kg- 10
> 
> Incline hammer press- 60kg- 7/7
> 
> Pec dec superset cybex incline press: 60kg- 10/8
> 
> Cybex shoulder press RP: 60kg- 12/6/4
> 
> Single arm cable raise: 1 plate 20reps
> 
> Then finished with abs...never trained abs befor...enjoyin hittin them hard...they r a strong bodypart for me so hopefulli hav them reali gd this year


never trained abs before? seriously, the more i read this the more i hate you with envy, haha good going bud


----------



## bigacb

Jord there is no way i could be ****d pinning that much everyday!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> Skip hill mate...didn't even know ther was another skip even worth mentioning lol!?
> 
> Push session tonit...strength is gettin high now...anavar makes me fkin aggravated tho...didn't take mrewout mtren today as didn't wanna kill my cns and b gd for legs of fri but stil was jus an angry person in the gym. Again due to avoiding cns stress used mostly hammer strength machines which I love so much as they are all plate loaded n can go fkin heavy  .
> 
> Flat hammer strength press- 200kg-7, 220kg- 5
> 
> Decline wide grip- 160kg- 8, 120kg- 10
> 
> Incline hammer press- 60kg- 7/7
> 
> Pec dec superset cybex incline press: 60kg- 10/8
> 
> Cybex shoulder press RP: 60kg- 12/6/4
> 
> Single arm cable raise: 1 plate 20reps
> 
> Then finished with abs...never trained abs befor...enjoyin hittin them hard...they r a strong bodypart for me so hopefulli hav them reali gd this year


Strong workout mate, love reading the numbers you throw up, inspirational for sure, hope all is well mate.


----------



## XJPX

Its been overall a v strong week, legs to finish was gd from hammies...they r gettin v strong but I stil cnt push my quads, I warmed up with squats felt real nice and worked upto 160 and felt easy so was plzed...left it at tht and thort next week I'll look to nail 160 for reps then go upto 180. Second exercise did leg press but felt quad twinge where did befor...this is jus the scar tissue from original strain....need this worked out so will get deep tissue work next week.

Will weigh in tmo...am much fuller this week. I predict scales being upto 252+ but I'm in condition tht am v happy with


----------



## OJay

Sounds like you are on track mate. How often you get deep tissue work done?


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys

Ojay wen I was at lufbra I had it twice a week, an upper body and lowerbody session. Miss it LOADS but no one compares to my guy tht did it up ther, others jus feel like a waste of time, money. Stil hunting for one tht is decent down my way


----------



## careca

hi my friend how are you??

look do you have space to one more client??? hehehehe

sorry but i cant send you a pm i like to talk with you in private

see you later bro


----------



## XJPX

trained late tonit at mine, body felt gd to go so decided to do a pull session tht was thickness based as past month has all been width work

rows upto 200kg for 3






seated row 3x15/12/8

undergrip row upto 120kg for 5

shrugs upto 120kg for 20

rear delt dumbell raise 1x35

weighed in at 253 which is 18stone 1 pound and currently as i said happy with condition, l beleive the addition of igf/mgf to this blast has certainly leaned me out moreso then previously. gonna push the cals again next week - macros to 75/100/30 so increase in protien and fats. no need for additional carbs i feel.

currently making decisions in which way to go for the second part of blast, i wont add in a cjc until cruise as defo need tht to stay accurate leading into prep and the cjc1923 version looks like will b a fantastic addition to that stage, wil also switch to receptor grade ipamorelin during my cruise.

lookin at swtiching my igf-lr3 to the des 1,3 variation as on paper the science suggests it to b far far superior due to its ability to b uptaken systemicly at a far greater rate


----------



## OJay

That post completely lost me was like a science lesson


----------



## LOCUST

I've got some DES on order. Let u know how it goes mate.


----------



## XJPX

Lol best get reading then matey, IMO the new breed of peptides are going to b physique changing if used properly.


----------



## XJPX

LOCUST said:


> I've got some DES on order. Let u know how it goes mate.


Awesome mate, did u use P P for it? What protocol u thinking, pre-wo stil?....I think mgf with it then myostatin/follistatin looks v interestin as a combo x


----------



## OJay

XJPX said:


> Lol best get reading then matey, IMO the new breed of peptides are going to b physique changing if used properly.


I'm on it now I do like a bit of research


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Just read this from start to finish, enjoyed it, good luck there bud, looking BIG lol ..


----------



## bigfella2901

OJay said:


> That post completely lost me was like a science lesson


Haha me to.. Definitely knows his stuff


----------



## LOCUST

XJPX said:


> Awesome mate, did u use P P for it? What protocol u thinking, pre-wo stil?....I think mgf with it then myostatin/follistatin looks v interestin as a combo x


Yeah used PP, but there is a new one just popped up which looks very promising, yeah prop gonna go 50mcg pre work out to start, but im still dieting so wont expect miricles,

Would it be worth me putting some glucose or maltodextrin in my bcaa drink while training do u think if im using igf pre workout?


----------



## XJPX

LOCUST said:


> Yeah used PP, but there is a new one just popped up which looks very promising, yeah prop gonna go 50mcg pre work out to start, but im still dieting so wont expect miricles,
> 
> Would it be worth me putting some glucose or maltodextrin in my bcaa drink while training do u think if im using igf pre workout?


What's the new one? Text it to me.. I had trubles wid PP and phil hernon was prob the most unhelpful person ever despite him runnin it lol.

Ye I wud jus put 25g of fast carbs in with ur bcaa/eaa mix intra workout buddy,


----------



## XJPX

gd session tonit...numbers up again

flat hammer press 230kg-7, 190kg-10

wide seated press 165-8 125-10

pec dec 77.5-11 into cebex press 60- 8/8 rp

cable press no 8- 12

side raise machine 8.5kg-20, 10kg-12

cybex shoulder press- 31.5-15 60-6

pic from tonit.... mid way thru blast

strugglin with food again, jus not digesting it, gonna go to lots more ghrp now and digestiv enzymes in the hope of faster gastric emptying


----------



## OJay

Looking big and it's obvious you are growing mate but do you ever get worried how bloated you're looking I don't mean it in a harsh way like I'm taking a dig or anything just more of a concerned way


----------



## XJPX

In a word no mate, otherwise u dnt get big or strong to the level I wanna b mate , I stil hav full 6 pack and obliques lol...


----------



## LittleChris

You getting anymore ink done?

Looking monstrous


----------



## OJay

XJPX said:


> In a word no mate, otherwise u dnt get big or strong to the level I wanna b mate , I stil hav full 6 pack and obliques lol...


Good good as long as you're happy with progress  didn't look like it in last pics so must be pose also


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> Good good as long as you're happy with progress  didn't look like it in last pics so must be pose also


LOL, one just for u....so lets see how ur offseason abs compare or even ur onseason pmsl


----------



## OJay

What are offseason abs....? 

I did doubt ya for a second man great condition


----------



## bigfella2901

looking very impressive jord.. working hard as usual. keep it up bud


----------



## chrisj22

Looking very full mate


----------



## LittleChris

OJay said:


> What are offseason abs....?
> 
> I did doubt ya for a second man great condition


Think you have just been OWNED son!


----------



## hilly

looking huge as expected.

that is all


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey staypuffed man 

Whats the blood pressure like with all that water?

looking large and in charge, will be good to see you trimmed down.

what show you aiming for?


----------



## RACK

Looked at pics, Mind = blown!!

Gotta hand it to you Jordan, must take some doing forcing all the food down.

On another note, how are you feeling walking round at the size you are? I remember a while ago you said when you get to a certain weight you don't really like how you feel


----------



## XJPX

BP again is surprisngly normal...I am shocked each time I get it dun cos expect it to b bad and jus never is. My breathin is much better at this weight this time but then not using tren in this blast. The only thing I'm strugglin with is food...its genuinely v depressing n it gets to me a lot. I spend all day driving my gf mad moaning about it lol...I realli dnt kno how pros do it!!

Thanks everyone for support, got 4 weeks left of my blast and need to stay as focused as poss and aim for a cuple more pounds muscle and smash every session...

IB I'm doin the brits, I won herc so already qualified. V plzed to jus focus on the one show this year and bring my v best...

Resting today...legs tmo


----------



## XJPX

Hey rack, thanks matey. I am doin ok so far, heaviest I got last time was 18 stone 5 but I'm defo a touch tighter this blast...my cruise was v strict and this blast has been crazy strict. Cnt remeber las time I ate anythin bad at all. Not havin tren in this blast has helped....last time I used rohms tri tren n it lit killed me it was so fkin strong haha. For these last few weeks of blast I'm tempted to add it bk in and man up and hold on jus for the strength benefits haha


----------



## OJay

LittleChris said:


> Think you have just been OWNED son!


I really don't give a **** what you think


----------



## RACK

XJPX said:


> Hey rack, thanks matey. I am doin ok so far, heaviest I got last time was 18 stone 5 but I'm defo a touch tighter this blast...my cruise was v strict and this blast has been crazy strict. Cnt remeber las time I ate anythin bad at all. Not havin tren in this blast has helped....last time I used rohms tri tren n it lit killed me it was so fkin strong haha. For these last few weeks of blast I'm tempted to add it bk in and man up and hold on jus for the strength benefits haha


I was reading something you posted before about keeping everything mega clean as that helps with insulin response better, is that right?

Still love the term "man up" you reckon it's worth the issues for a bit more strength though or better to keep things comstant as they are and find it less work on the body


----------



## james12345

XJPX said:


> BP again is surprisngly normal...I am shocked each time I get it dun cos expect it to b bad and jus never is. My breathin is much better at this weight this time but then not using tren in this blast. The only thing I'm strugglin with is food...its genuinely v depressing n it gets to me a lot. I spend all day driving my gf mad moaning about it lol...I realli dnt kno how pros do it!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for support, got 4 weeks left of my blast and need to stay as focused as poss and aim for a cuple more pounds muscle and smash every session...
> 
> IB I'm doin the brits, I won herc so already qualified. V plzed to jus focus on the one show this year and bring my v best...
> 
> Resting today...legs tmo


Your gna look mega on stage jordan, can imagine your goin to be peeled to the bone with 20 weeks prep too, i can imagine it wont really feel like your dieting throughout that time either and be growing into the show going by your current condition.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Looking huge and still have clear set of abs, how offseason should be imo!


----------



## supercell

Hey Jordan,

Looking BIG mate. NICE!!

Dont know if you have posted it but what is your diet looking like right now or if you prefer, your macros mate? I know you mention not being hungry and was just thinking I may be able to shed a little light on it (or not as the case may be)

You gotta eat big to get big so I'm sure you'd have a little discomfort anyway. As to how the pro's do it.........Just the same as you are mate!!!!

J


----------



## Suprakill4

supercell said:


> Hey Jordan,
> 
> Looking BIG mate. NICE!!
> 
> Dont know if you have posted it but what is your diet looking like right now or if you prefer, your macros mate? I know you mention not being hungry and was just thinking I may be able to shed a little light on it (or not as the case may be)
> 
> You gotta eat big to get big so I'm sure you'd have a little discomfort anyway. As to how the pro's do it.........Just the same as you are mate!!!!
> 
> J


Hi James, i would be really interested in this also as i am never hungry and really do struggle with my food!!

Looking amazing Jord, im shocked at your condition for that weight!


----------



## XJPX

supercell said:


> Hey Jordan,
> 
> Looking BIG mate. NICE!!
> 
> Dont know if you have posted it but what is your diet looking like right now or if you prefer, your macros mate? I know you mention not being hungry and was just thinking I may be able to shed a little light on it (or not as the case may be)
> 
> You gotta eat big to get big so I'm sure you'd have a little discomfort anyway. As to how the pro's do it.........Just the same as you are mate!!!!
> 
> J


Hey james, thanks for droppin matey....

Diet wise my carb sources r v strict- only oats, sweet spud, rice, sushi rice, fruit ( wat I diet on)...if I dnt use same carbs I feel sluggish and look wise I think goes downhill quickly.

Fats most from EVO and peanutbutter ansd cashews.

Macro wise I'm comfortable with 70c/25f/50p for my 6 meals, as soon as goes over this I feel horrioble n genuinely v depressed, I worry about eating n it takes over my day obsessing about it...I obv stil get it in me cos I wanna grow..... Right now I'm on 100c/30f/75p for 6 meals and its tuff matey.....any helpful advice wud b fantastic. I think this is my carb limit...anythin over 650+ and I jus get fat.

Biggest flaw to my diet is I become v v shake reliant to get my food in, I blend oats, protien and EVO. I lack red meat and oily fish. I WISH I cud eat it but I physically cnt do it..... This is sumthin tht I kno needs to change and will only improve my look

Best of luck for the weekend, I'll make sur I grab u for a photo if I see u, cnt wait to see tht grainy look ur bringing this year matey


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys  , this thread has certainly only been a positiv this year and is realli pushing me to do all I can to b in title contention at this years brits....

Rack ye simply like to keep insulin sensitivity high as this keeps metabolism higher, those foods on paper are ment to b slower absorbing and hence less fat is stored from them ...the usual Low GI hype.

Well the tren wud obv be about strength but new strength in tht stage of a blast is only gonna result in new muscle....provided my food goes up. I think it probably is worth manning up for, is only 4 weeks then I can get it bk out my system x


----------



## bigacb

Alright Jord looking large mate. How's the sleep apnea etc has your body adjusted to the your weight now?


----------



## RACK

XJPX said:


> Cheers guys  , this thread has certainly only been a positiv this year and is realli pushing me to do all I can to b in title contention at this years brits....
> 
> Rack ye simply like to keep insulin sensitivity high as this keeps metabolism higher, those foods on paper are ment to b slower absorbing and hence less fat is stored from them ...the usual Low GI hype.
> 
> Well the tren wud obv be about strength but new strength in tht stage of a blast is only gonna result in new muscle....provided my food goes up. I think it probably is worth manning up for, is only 4 weeks then I can get it bk out my system x


Cheers for the reply mate.

I didn't realise the tren would only be used for 4 weeks, must have missed that bit. In that case it's defo worth a bit of sweating and trensomnia for a little while haha


----------



## XJPX

I think so too  , I'll go with tren ace this time so is in and out quick..

Right legs later...am gonna see if quad can handle a little more...chnging rep ranges on hammies aswell as the movements are now v strong and seem to now place too much emphasis on moving the weight from a to b which isn't great on a muscle like hamstrigs..controlled tension is musch safer


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> I think so too  , I'll go with tren ace this time so is in and out quick..
> 
> Right legs later...am gonna see if quad can handle a little more...chnging rep ranges on hammies aswell as the movements are now v strong and seem to now place too much emphasis on moving the weight from a to b which isn't great on a muscle like hamstrigs..controlled tension is musch safer


Do you ever get down with all the jabbing mate? I know what you mean with the food, im no where near your size but am eating around 4500 caloried a day and find it so difficult!

how do you train hamstrings at the minute?


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> Do you ever get down with all the jabbing mate? I know what you mean with the food, im no where near your size but am eating around 4500 caloried a day and find it so difficult!
> 
> how do you train hamstrings at the minute?


Ye jabbin fkin sucks but my gf does a lot of them for me haha. Hammy wise usual stuff...but am stacking the machines in the 8-12 rep range now and movong a lot of weight, going to change rep ranges to 20-30 reps to releive pressur off hammy tendons and keep it all in the muscle belly


----------



## XJPX

Legs went well....quads stil cnt push heavy. I'm worried to....I defo can feel where I hurt it befor stil niggling. The change in rep ranges tonit certainly battered my legs and hav decided for next few weeks will pre exhuast everuthin with fst-7 then hit super high volume.

Had deep tissue massage on chest and front delts tonit, tthey where v sore. Gd massage tho....

Lookin to get work dun on back and hams on sat...may mean a trip to lufbra but worth it if feel fresher going into next week


----------



## LittleChris

How much does a deep massage session cost?

Not great about the leg though, :S


----------



## LOCUST

I was in there before you mate. Had legs done, that's the single most painful thing ive ever experienced in life.


----------



## XJPX

Ye I kno mate it sucks, Its being v strange. I think sum massage work shud do the job tho- I'm defo not loosin any leg mass and I'm sur the change in volume will only b a positiv thing- aslong as I can squat for the 20weeks leading into prep then I'm not fussed...

Depends on the massage.......norm 20 quid for half hour, 35-40quid for an hour.


----------



## Tinytom

Id agree with the deep tissue massage, best thing I changed in my overall preparation a few years ago.

Absolutely essential if you want to be able to maximise your potential.


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Legs went well....quads stil cnt push heavy. I'm worried to....I defo can feel where I hurt it befor stil niggling. The change in rep ranges tonit certainly battered my legs and hav decided for next few weeks will pre exhuast everuthin with fst-7 then hit super high volume.
> 
> Had deep tissue massage on chest and front delts tonit, tthey where v sore. Gd massage tho....
> 
> Lookin to get work dun on back and hams on sat...may mean a trip to lufbra but worth it if feel fresher going into next week


High volume leg workouts in my opinion are a great way to stimulate growth, last year my legs looked there best ever after a year of high volume work...


----------



## XJPX

I think the deep tissue work will hav to become a regular thing again for me.... If I can get thru to the brits without piking up anymore injuries it will b money well spent....

My legs defo feel it already, spec my hammies from the higher rep work....I do love squatting but at moment I'd b an idiot to try anything heavy and wud prob rupture my quad lol. I'll still aim to b progressiv with my higher volume stuff...shud b interesting CV wise haha....and as Paul sed shud bring about sum decent growth due to legs natural high fatigue resistance...so pushing them beyond tht stage shud make them grow


----------



## AB1989

Jordan, been following this thread for a while, makes a good useful read. Good luck with everything mate and keep the videos comming!


----------



## LOCUST

XJPX said:


> Ye I kno mate it sucks, Its being v strange. I think sum massage work shud do the job tho- I'm defo not loosin any leg mass and I'm sur the change in volume will only b a positiv thing- aslong as I can squat for the 20weeks leading into prep then I'm not fussed...
> 
> Depends on the massage.......norm 20 quid for half hour, 35-40quid for an hour.


no i ment i had a deep tissue massage last night before you went in, i was 7-8pm, had legs, it was soooooo painful, but gotta do it lol.


----------



## cris-01

Hey Jordan, making amazing progress keep it up.

Out of interest, you are saying you are struggling geting all your food down, whats your normal day like food wise?

On a lil sidenoe, I used to play cricket with you way back in the day for St James', you've changed a lot more than I have since then that is for sure !


----------



## XJPX

Haha st james cricket tht feels like a lifetime ago..... Iv gone into my diet quiet a lot mate jus read bk...calories pushin 6000 a day all from clean foods

Session tonit was a tired one- I am drained by end of week. Cnt wait for a rested weekend. After next week I am defo takin a week off. Its v much needed to keep me going and beating my numbers.

Hopefulli see some of u at the GP x


----------



## sully807

keep going bro, this thread is serious motivation for me. have a good weekend of RnR mate


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> High volume leg workouts in my opinion are a great way to stimulate growth, last year my legs looked there best ever after a year of high volume work...


Agreed Paul,

20 rep squats and 40m lunges have changed mine no end


----------



## danny1871436114701

Hey Jordan, looking immense mate, all seems to be coming on nicely mate!!!!! looking big and still lean


----------



## Steedee

Hey Jord! My, you have grown some since I last seen ya at the british a few years ago!

Hope all is going well? I do hope you take care of yourself mate. Its superb having goals and asspirations matey but please take as many precautions as you possibly can. After learning about big dave talbots premature death, it shook the **** outta me mate.

This isnt a dig at all mate. Just please be careful.

You are looking superb mate and I generally think you will do very well.

On a side note being a student how on earth do you manage to afford to support yourself????

I mean your food bill alone must be ridiculus! Let alone the other odds and sods.

Keep up the hard work, I know you will. Look forward to following this.

Steve


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys

Hi Steve, hope ur well matey and thank u for the kind words.....I am stayin ontop on health much more then I ever have my only problem is the volume of food. Its a pain but am doing everythin I can to handle it. Money wise I'm jus v sensible mate and budget well plus am lucky enuff to have gd sponsore both supplement and gear wise, with gd guys behind me tht giv me a lot of support it makes things easier financially...Marc Robinson at Cardiff sports nutrition has been massibely generous and his company is one of the best online retailers there is.....whilst I'm mentioning it my discount code os JP5 , u can use it on the website on anyproduct to dave urself a few quid.

Training wise I rested yday as needd it....glad I did as pull session was gd tonit

Rack pulls worked upto 300kg for 3 but felt hammies gettin v tight so didn't go heavier

Chins 12/7

Pulldowns stack-3 , +10-3 +15+3 +20- 3

Pullovers 100-6 , 70-10

Seated row, stacj 8/8

Curls- 20kgs dbel 20reps

Machine preacher 10/10

Diet wise just upping fats. Gear wise dropping mast. Igf 1 des is en route. Will think of a decent protocol for this...will most likely jus go into delts + bis.... 10 weeks til prep starts, gonna giv it everythin I got  ....gotta stay motivated n focused.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

DB said:


> Agreed Paul,
> 
> 20 rep squats and 40m lunges have changed mine no end


aye...as you know jord, i advocate 15 reppers and they are amazing for growth.

I also enjoyed beating you at the squat challenge.

Round two when we are both back in offseason eh?


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> aye...as you know jord, i advocate 15 reppers and they are amazing for growth.
> 
> I also enjoyed beating you at the squat challenge.
> 
> Round two when we are both back in offseason eh?


Haha sounds like a plan matey....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Crazy fckers, I tried 8 reps and that felt like a cardio sesh :lol: im just a typical powerlifter I suppose


----------



## bigacb

What was the squat challenge? Weight and reps?


----------



## warren

hi jord, left you a pm as my emails are not working i dont think, tried re-sending it on ashleys.


----------



## XJPX

Squat was 15+ on 180 but I gas out fitness wise on anythin over 10, I can pretty much hit same reps with 220 as I cud 180 lol. Next challemge let's make it a triple n I'll nail 300


----------



## LittleChris

Thats a proper challenge :lol:

IB will be up for that no doubt!


----------



## XJPX

Warren I jus checjed my junk email cos tht doesn't cum thru to my phone n ur emails r in ther, not sur y bud, wll reply now x


----------



## warren

nice one bud.. looking massive btw,


----------



## Steedee

XJPX said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Hi Steve, hope ur well matey and thank u for the kind words.....I am stayin ontop on health much more then I ever have my only problem is the volume of food. Its a pain but am doing everythin I can to handle it. Money wise I'm jus v sensible mate and budget well plus am lucky enuff to have gd sponsore both supplement and gear wise, with gd guys behind me tht giv me a lot of support it makes things easier financially...Marc Robinson at Cardiff sports nutrition has been massibely generous and his company is one of the best online retailers there is.....whilst I'm mentioning it my discount code os JP5 , u can use it on the website on anyproduct to dave urself a few quid.


Thats good mate. You obviously have great potential and people can see that in you.

Keep doing what your doing buddy. I will be following with interest.


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys

V pleasing session tonit in cheetahs...was a push session and not used the high incline barbell bench in a while...worked upto a 170 triple so was happy 

Decided to act go a diff directrion with rest of blast. And jus go with test.... Reason being 20weeks is a long prep and wen I get round to using tren/mast during the prep I want my body to realli respond to it. So the next 4 weeks will b a reasonable dose of test, then 6 weeks on minimal test. During the ten weeks tho I'll b pushing the peptides/gh/slin as much as poss.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good work mate, 170 for a triple on incline is vry impressive!


----------



## bigacb

I'll have to give the squat challenge a go. How low we going a struggle going past parallel due to my knee being fooked.

Do you find the peps have made the most difference to you physique? Since i've added them in i've put on more size and i'm using less AAS.


----------



## XJPX

bigacb said:


> I'll have to give the squat challenge a go. How low we going a struggle going past parallel due to my knee being fooked.
> 
> Do you find the peps have made the most difference to you physique? Since i've added them in i've put on more size and i'm using less AAS.


of course mate, GH is the answer to the increased size, be it exogenous gh or through GH releasers.....the higher ur bodies igf levels are the more ur gonna grow and with the less need to go mad on ASS...obv then if u can handle the sides of high ASS use too and the sides of ridiculous amounts of food ur gonna get realli reali big  , i just test u by way x


----------



## XJPX

Merat said:


> Good work mate, 170 for a triple on incline is vry impressive!


this was a hig incline too so am happy with that, not used that bench in ages... wud love to see wat i cud flat but still a bit apprehensiv lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> this was a hig incline too so am happy with that, not used that bench in ages... wud love to see wat i cud flat but still a bit apprehensiv lol


Oh yeh you would easily get something monsterous on the flat, 200+ id say buddy. Man, if you ever get bored of tanning urself up and posing in a thong, really should give powerlifting a thought :lol: your one strong fcker!!!

Do you have an email btw mate? Found out something pretty interesting about the records in the weight classes that could change things for my previous plan, also got few ideas I wanna run thru you.


----------



## XJPX

Merat said:


> Oh yeh you would easily get something monsterous on the flat, 200+ id say buddy. Man, if you ever get bored of tanning urself up and posing in a thong, really should give powerlifting a thought :lol: your one strong fcker!!!
> 
> Do you have an email btw mate? Found out something pretty interesting about the records in the weight classes that could change things for my previous plan, also got few ideas I wanna run thru you.


oo ye 200 wud go up easy, it was exactly a year ago no i last did 200 wid jw, I cud get tht for a treble now i think, il build upto 180/190 inclines then maybe giv flat a crack aslong as doing trebles, i not doing a single lol

yee [email protected] mate x


----------



## XJPX

woo quads handled a bit more tonit so am v pleased...

legs at ripped

squats worked upto a v easy 200 for 3 with no belt and no wraps...go for 5 next week

hack squat- 80-8, 100-6 ( no pull in quad)

cybex squat press 140kgs- 21reps

lying ham curl- 40kg- 21reps 55kgs-10reps

leg ext- 80kgs 15/11

single ham curl- 30kgs for 11 reps

rigt ham is dominating pressing movements due to taking pressure off left leg....trying to get it loosened off tmo, as confidence comes bk n put more weight thru left this shudnt b a problem nemore.


----------



## bigacb

Glad leg is improving bud


----------



## tomlet1

been a good read in your journal mate, very inspiring, keep up the good work


----------



## Raylike

Jp

You forgot to mention you almost killed this old man in your quest!!!


----------



## XJPX

Raylike said:


> Jp
> 
> You forgot to mention you almost killed this old man in your quest!!!


Haha indeed, John and I will be training together quite a bit now when I'm in harlow which is norm for at least 2-3 sessions a week. I'll b back up thurs and we r reallli gonna hit legs mate, tht session was jus a warm up for quad to start liftin heavy.

On fri chris is cumin over too, littlechris on the boards, 6 weeks out from pompey and already in banging condition, my aim is to abuse both of them haha x


----------



## danny1871436114701

XJPX said:


> Haha indeed, John and I will be training together quite a bit now when I'm in harlow which is norm for at least 2-3 sessions a week. I'll b back up thurs and we r reallli gonna hit legs mate, tht session was jus a warm up for quad to start liftin heavy.
> 
> On fri chris is cumin over too, littlechris on the boards, 6 weeks out from pompey and already in banging condition, my aim is to abuse both of them haha x


Chris looks immense in his pics 6 weeks out IMO, nice work from both, glad the quads getting better mate


----------



## glanzav

high mate hows it going

aint read all your posts so sorry if iv missed the point

hows it going with your stomach and that now did you find the cause

read a few pages back about some issues have you ever tried these Anabolic Designs - Ravenous (appetite increasant/digestive aid) some guys i no swear by it was thinking of giving them ago myself


----------



## XJPX

great pull session tonitn with john, (raylike)

we started with deads from floor...my hammies r horrendously tight and im not a big fan of the bars either so only pulled 220-6 which isnt a gd number for me at all, will make sure thts in the 12-15 mark once hammies arent pulling

chins: rp 12-3-2

pullovers-82.5-15, 105- 8

front pulldown- 100-8, 120-4

seated row no 6- 11/4

rear delt machine: 50kg-16, 60kgs-8

preacher curl single armed- 31kg-9 40kg-4

food ups this week again, 110c/45f/80p X6 meals.....bloated to hell right now n strugglin to breath lol


----------



## XJPX

glanzav said:


> high mate hows it going
> 
> aint read all your posts so sorry if iv missed the point
> 
> hows it going with your stomach and that now did you find the cause
> 
> read a few pages back about some issues have you ever tried these Anabolic Designs - Ravenous (appetite increasant/digestive aid) some guys i no swear by it was thinking of giving them ago myself


hye bud, ye i used it, doesnt do much for me mate....i find most ppl tht use tht r only eating like 4000 cals, n then ye it wud hjelp, but tht doing fk al wen ur eating 6000+ lol


----------



## XJPX

gd pull session tonit, despite my stomach giving me **** loads of grief, it doesnt want this many calories lol!!

plate loaded dip machine- 160kg for 4reps

plate loaded incline hammer press- 100kg - 9reps, 130kg-4 reps

plate loaded wide chest press- 160kgs-7, 120kgs-12

incline cable fly- no6 - 11, no4-12

cybex shoulder press- 85.5-7, 67.5-9

side raise machine- 10kgs - 18reps

rope pushdowns, 8/10/12


----------



## bigacb

Looks like a good session mate. Did you get my text?


----------



## LitLift

How's training split looking like, Jordan? 1st day-pull, 2nd-push, 3rd-legs, 4th-off, 5-begin all over?


----------



## XJPX

Arron I'm not sur, maybe lol....

Litlift- my split changes all the time lol. But its based around pull/push/legs with rest days taken wen needed. No set structur butt wat it seems I'll b in the habit of is pull/push rest legs/pull rest rest push/legs rest pull/push rest rest legs/pull rest push/legs resr rest.  haha is a nice way of ding things, recovery time is perfect.


----------



## XJPX

Gd session tonit, hit legs...worried about hammy now tho as right is soooooo tight :s . quad is now ok so weoights r up on squats.

Squat worked upto 230X3 easy, go 240 next week.

Hack squat- 4 plates 8 reps, 5 plates- 6 reps

Leg ext- 80 16/11

Squat Leg press- 200- 9 ( ham tighten so much)

Lying curl- 45- 15

Deep massage on legs tmo, then will ice all weekend and hope hammies r looser next week to work them more


----------



## XJPX

Great session today, v happy... Chris came down.anf jeeeeze his condition was off the chart, better condition then iv seen on most amatuers, totaly stage ready now....striated glutes, x mas tree, feathers in quads, dry obliques the lot. In 5 weeks he is gonna b skinless his condition will b tht gd, if we can get him into the classics he us gonna b v hard to beat.

Wide chins rest paused: 12/3/2

Tbar row- 90-15, 120-7

Pullovers: 105kg- 12, , 120kg-7

Pulldowns- 160kg- 12 , 200kg- 6

Seated rowi 160kg-8

Rear delt machine- 50kg- 17, 60kg- 10

Preacher curl machine- 30kg- 12/5

Exhausted now. Rested weekend ready to smash the fuk out of myself next week. Focus at moment is so high and only gonna get higher x


----------



## Steedee

Hey J.

Looking good mate.

Do you alternate week to week with high/low rep ranges or just like to change up as you feel?

Keep it up mate.

ste


----------



## XJPX

Hey ste, no alternations. I do 2working sets, one heavy and one higher rep. 3-7 is a low rep set 8-12+ is a high rep set. Then my other varaition is rest pausin...at moment I think Iv defo nailed my trainin to suit my body.


----------



## Steedee

Nice one J. Obvioulsy seems to be working for you buddy.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good work buddy,keep that focus!


----------



## james12345

Jordan are your pullovers done on a machine?


----------



## XJPX

Yes matey, pullover machine, plate loaded one

Weigh in today at 257 pounds, 9 pounds short now of 19 stone :s lol. Peptides cumin into play next week so will see what they can do over the next 8 weeks til prep starts. Wud like to start prep bang on 19 stone then seeing as is a 20 week prep grow for aslong as poss into the prep  x


----------



## LittleChris

Good session yesterday. Jordan is looking rather large readers, lets put it that way. Pulled up in girlfriend's car, struggled to get out :lol:

Good meeting you both


----------



## Suprakill4

Good reading again mate!! Respect to you for getting that weight, that must be so uncomfortable and do you get tired doing the simplest of tasks?? Im only 14.11 but its the heaviest i have ever been and even going shopping im out of breath lol


----------



## XJPX

Kieran I find the more u can spend over ur weight ur umcomy at the more used to it url get, 18 stone befor killed me, now at 18 5 I'm doin ok, another 5 pounds n I'll b strugglin again I imagine but jus gotta suck it up for a bit. Not long til prep


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> Kieran I find the more u can spend over ur weight ur umcomy at the more used to it url get, 18 stone befor killed me, now at 18 5 I'm doin ok, another 5 pounds n I'll b strugglin again I imagine but jus gotta suck it up for a bit. Not long til prep


Interesting mate, always thought how people managed at that weight but guess it just taking use to and adapting, its not normal for our bodies to be that heavy hence why its such an amazing feat in the first place! Hows the food intake btw mate? managing to get in the kcals?


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Kieran I find the more u can spend over ur weight ur umcomy at the more used to it url get, 18 stone befor killed me, now at 18 5 I'm doin ok, another 5 pounds n I'll b strugglin again I imagine but jus gotta suck it up for a bit. Not long til prep


Hope i get used to it soon its killer!! What weight will you get down to for comp do you think and what class? really looking forward to seeing you peeled!


----------



## XJPX

Merat I'm doing ok, I'm so focused tht I jus think bout competing n jus eat like ud push urself in the gym haha, v v sad life I live at moment but gotta b dun lol

Kieran I honestly dnt hav a clue wat I'll weigh, I hold **** loads of water, so a lot of this will drop off v quick. I won't make u90s so my prep is 20 weeker and aiming v much to grow as much as poss and jus change body composition....we will see wat happens


----------



## hilly

when i first hit close to 16 stone it killed me now im sat at it relativly comfy altho it has taken a couple of months to adjust


----------



## Conroy

Hi..

No doubt you should start running.. It all because of your exercise and training that

you qualified for the brits.... Carry on to achieve your goals...


----------



## big_jim_87

Fuking hell mate your getting real heavy! Ronie Rockell is like 115k in the off season so your heavier then him? Fuk that's a big guy!


----------



## XJPX

Ye mate I'm 117 at moment, but like sed carry sh1t loads of water....way more then most ppl I think cos my offseason weight does get v heavy x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> Fuking hell mate your getting real heavy! Ronie Rockell is like 115k in the off season so your heavier then him? Fuk that's a big guy!


LOL, yes heavier, not anywhere near the same size

bit of a weird statement


----------



## RACK

Do you think you'll get much bigger Jordan?


----------



## defdaz

18 stone dead - same as me last week. When I was 21st 3lbs (just over two years ago) I was a great big shambling horror of a mess (think of those reebok belly adverts lol). Hadn't trained seriously for two years and was blubber. I remember my first workouts back I was side raising 10kg and finding it hard. My pb now is 30kg for 8! LOL.

Keep it up J!


----------



## XJPX

RACK said:


> Do you think you'll get much bigger Jordan?


Oh ye mate much much bigger, I intend to compete in two years as a super heavy, I kno how to grow and know I can get there...stil masses of muscle to put on


----------



## RACK

You're going to look like something out of a comic, love it!!! 

Would love to be there one day, just a nightmare with me and carbs so would take me ages, but rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> LOL, yes heavier, not anywhere near the same size
> 
> bit of a weird statement


Not anywhere near the same size, alright mr 4 weeks out shining thru ther haha. My arms r now 21s, chest 54, legs 30...cnt b far off....he is jus the absolute perfect condition, shape, proportions tht gives the ilusion of him being huge. He is def one of my favs...I think fair to say noway near his standard or look haha


----------



## defdaz

lol J, Aaron's comment will have you training twice as hard tonight 

Ronnie at 115k might be leaner than you or less water retention, who knows! I don't think I've seen Rockel of season? Either way being mentioned in the same breath as Rockel has to be taken as a complement mate lol! His back's still his weakness in my opinion.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL, didnt mean to sound cntish!

i weighed 250lbs in the offseason, so does kevin english...hey, i'm the same as kevin english! 

You have those v.impressive measurements but as you say, you are holding ALOT of water

Will be fcking ace if you hold onto those stats come show time


----------



## XJPX

Haha I kno I'm only playin guys, is silly even being mentioned in same sentance as top pros so blame gym for sparking tht one up. Yee the water is act gettinm silly cos breathin is so bad tht I'm tempted to add in sum arimidex. Never ever used anythin offseason befot. Am thinkin half tab E0D and see wat tht does. I'm confident with the way I'll b prepping with skip tht I'll hold onto my stats way more then I hav dun coming into any other show


----------



## DB

Branch only weighs 119kg in the off season lol!

Been upto a bloated 118kg before and felt like sh1t, never again, staying lean and dry is the way forward for me


----------



## XJPX

Branch realli mega chills in offseason tho...he goes hunting for most of and doesn't do gym lol, he Is jus a freak haha. I think I'll only b heavy bulkin like this a cuple more times in my life then keep it a bit tidier water wise lol


----------



## bigacb

Yeh went to his seminar the other week after he won the BGP and he said that he only lost 17lbs in total to come in in that condition. He made alot of interesting points and talked alot of sense and i got alot more out of it than i thought i would.


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> LOL, didnt mean to sound cntish!
> 
> i weighed 250lbs in the offseason, so does kevin english...hey, i'm the same as kevin english!
> 
> You have those v.impressive measurements but as you say, you are holding ALOT of water
> 
> Will be fcking ace if you hold onto those stats come show time


Lol that's my point dick ed there is 115k and there is 115k! Weight is irrelevant until you step on stage I was just pointing out the diff in quality of weight and just being heavy. Plus I chose rockel ad sim hight can't remember how tall you are but much taller then Kevin English? I'm sure your off season is heavier then lewellin but your taller so it's a stupid comparison lol

Jordan I'm very interested to see what your measurements are stage ready..... You think will change much?


----------



## big_jim_87

DB said:


> Branch only weighs 119kg in the off season lol!
> 
> Been upto a bloated 118kg before and felt like sh1t, never again, staying lean and dry is the way forward for me


Your like ****ing 8foot tall tho (well 6 foot some thing) lol even if I cut your legs off you should weigh a lot lol

Fuking giants make me sick! Lol


----------



## XJPX

LOL Jim is nice to hav ur input bk in here haha..... We wil see how myprep goes to determine tht mate

Ok so I was battered yday...been ages since took a week off so decided to b sensible and take this week off. Also decided to stop thiis blast now too, so 1ml of test every 8 days from now onwards. Gonna realli hav a play with sim new peptides tho so we can see how they effect things. I need a bit of chill time befor I start this prep too, need a holiday realli as hav hit my body so hard with all the drugs, food trainin tht it feels like it needs a little break befor the hard work realli starts


----------



## james12345

XJPX said:


> LOL Jim is nice to hav ur input bk in here haha..... We wil see how myprep goes to determine tht mate
> 
> Ok so I was battered yday...been ages since took a week off so decided to b sensible and take this week off. Also decided to stop thiis blast now too, so 1ml of test every 8 days from now onwards. Gonna realli hav a play with sim new peptides tho so we can see how they effect things. I need a bit of chill time befor I start this prep too, need a holiday realli as hav hit my body so hard with all the drugs, food trainin tht it feels like it needs a little break befor the hard work realli starts


Good idea to have a bit of downtime from training/heavy ped usage, muscle isnt going to atrophy in ur cruises as i know how hard you train, and the peds will have full effect in your comp prep so you can grow into the show more.. clever thinking 

What r the new peps? pm me if you like pls


----------



## XJPX

Cheers james, nuffin to hide peptide wise...I mentioned them previously....... One is called igf des 1,3 ....its a variation to the lr3 and is ment to b a lot more anabolic. The others are v high grade mgf, then cjc1923 ( stronger version of the 25) .... Shud b interesting to see if they make any diff over an 8 week period


----------



## james12345

XJPX said:


> Cheers james, nuffin to hide peptide wise...I mentioned them previously....... One is called igf des 1,3 ....its a variation to the lr3 and is ment to b a lot more anabolic. The others are v high grade mgf, then cjc1923 ( stronger version of the 25) .... Shud b interesting to see if they make any diff over an 8 week period


Yes sounds good will be keepin a close eye on here.

Ive just got some geranamine powder ordered from the states after having tht razor8 preworkout stuff, going to cap some up with caffeine and yohimbe see how it feels  anything else youd reccomend to add for the wired effect haha?


----------



## XJPX

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html ... Someone has beaten u to it mate, look at ingredients


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Gd idea on the holiday, nice revamp, plus motivation always seems to sky rocket after a nice break!


----------



## Dig

Out of interest do you have a goal re weight gain, ie do you aim to gain 1-2lb per week and up kcals if not met or do you go about it a bit differently??


----------



## XJPX

Ye during a blast a cuple pounds a week is a gd target then on cruise jus maintaining the weight is the goal


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Ye during a blast a cuple pounds a week is a gd target then on cruise jus maintaining the weight is the goal


Jordan, what would you do if you stalled through a 'blast'? Up the food?

Reason i ask is i have gone from 13.3 to 15 stone in the first 6 weeks of the cycle, and now i dont seem to gain anymore for the last 3 weeks but struggling with the 4500 cals im having but maybe need to up the whey/oats in shakes to bump cals up??

Cheers mate, sorry to be cheeky.


----------



## XJPX

Mate the foods gotta go up, it sucks but its only way to grow, up ur food...beat ur lifts in the gym


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Mate the foods gotta go up, it sucks but its only way to grow, up ur food...beat ur lifts in the gym


I knew the answer just was hoping and preying you might have said something else lol

what would you up in particular. Im thinking fats as i gain fat quite easily so dont want to up carbs at all as their at 550g a day as it is. Thanks mate, the help means alot!


----------



## XJPX

Yee bump the fats mate, extra virgin olive oil jus add 5g to each meal x


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Yee bump the fats mate, extra virgin olive oil jus add 5g to each meal x


Cheers mate. I have olive oil with shakes at the minute so will up it and maybe add some PB in with main solid meals.


----------



## LOCUST

Used that razor8 tonight mate. It's got some kick to it. Fuk me. Lol


----------



## hilly

LOCUST said:


> Used that razor8 tonight mate. It's got some kick to it. Fuk me. Lol


lmao awesome isnt it. i was buzzing my tits off but i took to much i think


----------



## Suprakill4

Gotta get myself some of this! Roll on payday. It doesnt have any naughties in it does it? Never done reccy drugs and dont want to start lol.


----------



## XJPX

No kieran its all fine and gd to go.... My only negativ comment about it is if ur a little run down or pushin too hard, dnt take it...cos it fries ur CNS becos of how hard it can make u push in sessions lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> No kieran its all fine and gd to go.... My only negativ comment about it is if ur a little run down or pushin too hard, dnt take it...cos it fries ur CNS becos of how hard it can make u push in sessions lol.


Will give it a blast then, can you get a sample anywhere as i would rather try it first before??

Ok ill bear that in mind lol.


----------



## bigacb

I got some DMAA the other week after reading this about razor8 and polished a bit off and was twisted for about 5 hours but i think i did a bit too much but it was sunny outside  the only thing was i took it a bit too late for it to have any effect on training


----------



## XJPX

ok ended up training tonit as felt ok, cut volume bk a touch by pulling out a bk movement...feel ok now still so am plzed i trained...as always beat my log book...goes without sayin now otherwise no point stepping in the gym IMO

change to the session was started with rear delts, sumthin will carry on

rear delt machine- 67.5kg- 10, 50kgs-17

narrow pulldowns 130kg- 4,80ks-12

pullovers- 135kg-5, 105kg- 10

low row-120kgs-7, 100kgs-7

curl machine-25kgs-12, 12

rear delt cable-15 reps

hammer curl-15reps

took pics tonit to show wher im at end of this blast, 260 pounds today and v happy....i am carrying a lot of water and bloat...plan to address this is cardio bk in next week 3 times a week pre brekki....this will also allow for more food and guarentee i stay at this weight going into prep, also using adex half tab every 3 day from next week....gonna b plaing with new peptides so GH levels will b greatly elevated throughout day....adding slin bk into daily meals as a result of this... these things coupled with ensurng i beat my logbook shud infact see me cum into prep at 262/263ish which will b v happy with as once gear is bk in tht weight is only gonna go up


----------



## Steedee

Looking laaaaarge Jord.

Be good to see how you look once you drop a bit of fluids.

Keep up the hard work matey.

Ste


----------



## Suprakill4

Your lats are looking much better from the front Jord. I seem to remember them looking less developed at the front than at the back?? I could be wrong....... Looking good anyway.


----------



## XJPX

Always been other way round mate, front always looked much better then back lol


----------



## big_jim_87

here is another one for you then flex lewis was 93k on stage at last outing?

jordan your about 2 inches taller then flex?

how much will you weigh on stage?..... high 90's? 97-98k? that makes you give or take the same size or level of development as flex?

just because i like these crazy facts about the pro's! lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

yea deffo! jordan's physique looks better from the front (high lat insertions) but is face deffo looks better in the rear poses!

j lol x


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> here is another one for you then flex lewis was 93k on stage at last outing?
> 
> jordan your about 2 inches taller then flex?
> 
> how much will you weigh on stage?..... high 90's? 97-98k? that makes you give or take the same size or level of development as flex?
> 
> just because i like these crazy facts about the pro's! lol!


i dont see the relevance to be honest. far to much comparing one persons weight to another in here. apart from the fact jordan isnt pro i doubt he will ever step on stage at under 200lb again im pretty sure due to the fact he doesnt really want to apart from anything else although i could be wrong


----------



## big_jim_87

You can't see the relevance? Every one is banging on about weight and Jordan predicts a stage weight that is on par with a pro and you can't see the relevance? It's generally the topic of convo so it has relevance.

If some one comps at a heavy weight and is shredded is it not impressive? I'm mearly pointing out the fact that Jordan has pro like stats...... Unless his estimates are off he is boasting stats that are on par with flex Lewis.

Relevant mate x


----------



## mal

I was looking at some of his new pics in the other forum,fair play to the guy his

physic has moved on rapidly over the last 12 months,and con mentioned he

had pro looking arms etc,i would agree tbh,he looks awesome.


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys, but stop with all the silly comparisons....I cud easily step onstage and get bummed this year by sumone ten kilos heavier then me lol. Jim I'm not predicting any weight at all, I honestyl dnt hav a clue what weight I'll cum in at to be honest x


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> You can't see the relevance? Every one is banging on about weight and Jordan predicts a stage weight that is on par with a pro and you can't see the relevance? It's generally the topic of convo so it has relevance.
> 
> If some one comps at a heavy weight and is shredded is it not impressive? I'm mearly pointing out the fact that Jordan has pro like stats...... Unless his estimates are off he is boasting stats that are on par with flex Lewis.
> 
> Relevant mate x


there really is no relevance Jim as weight has nothing to do with what you look like onstage, i was 196lbs at the NABBA Universe last year and although looked the best showing for me i was no where near as good as the Pro's in the 202 class at the GP yet i weighed more than most of them....??

i think jordan learnt last year not to predict a weight as he has said above.....as long as he is shredded who cares what his stats are?


----------



## big_jim_87

Paul- fair play mate I know what your saying I was just like most taken back by the stats and when thought them over they sounded pro like so I looked at a few who had aim stats, just throwing it out there for some thing to think about....

Look at it from this angle then if j has sim stats to flex but would get bum loved on stage by flex how high will stats have to be to actually match him?

Another thing is how can a pro be in a sim condition sim hight sim weight but look so diff?

As with you what would your stats have to be to be a 202 guy? Your hight and weight are spit on but look far from it how can you change a look of a physique with out altering the stats?


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> Paul- fair play mate I know what your saying I was just like most taken back by the stats and when thought them over they sounded pro like so I looked at a few who had aim stats, just throwing it out there for some thing to think about....
> 
> Look at it from this angle then if j has sim stats to flex but would get bum loved on stage by flex how high will stats have to be to actually match him?
> 
> Another thing is how can a pro be in a sim condition sim hight sim weight but look so diff?
> 
> As with you what would your stats have to be to be a 202 guy? Your hight and weight are spit on but look far from it how can you change a look of a physique with out altering the stats?


in general this is why i dont really make much of stats in the off season because they mean nothing on stage no one cares how much you weight, how much you can press nothing as long as you are shredded......i have beaten guys heavier than me but i have been beaten by guys who are 25-30lbs lighter than me......

as for me one word Jim...GENETICS...i just do not have them to be a Pro, i know this and it does not bother me one bit, i have one goal in the game and that is to look the best i can look onstage......


----------



## big_jim_87

I know off season stats mean very little. But let's say Jordan was to comp shredded in the high 90's for his hight there are many pro's that comp at a sim weight. What I'm now asking is how heavy and what measurements would he have to hit to be in the same condition and size? If he is say 97k shredded but looks nothing like a pro but a pro at sim hight weight and condition looks the part of a pro how much higher would his stats have to get to in order to mach a pro of sim stats?

Basically Jordan would have to hit 110k on stage to look like a 97k pro? Why is this?

This is all purly convo as I know Jordan dnt wnt me comparing him against the likes of flex and rockel

Basically if same hight and in the same condition how can some one weigh so little and look so big (a pro) and some one weigh so much but not look as big.... Bone structure? Bigger balls?


----------



## LittleChris

Small joints, muscle insertions etc.


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> I know off season stats mean very little. But let's say Jordan was to comp shredded in the high 90's for his hight there are many pro's that comp at a sim weight. What I'm now asking is how heavy and what measurements would he have to hit to be in the same condition and size? If he is say 97k shredded but looks nothing like a pro but a pro at sim hight weight and condition looks the part of a pro how much higher would his stats have to get to in order to mach a pro of sim stats?
> 
> Basically Jordan would have to hit 110k on stage to look like a 97k pro? Why is this?
> 
> This is all purly convo as I know Jordan dnt wnt me comparing him against the likes of flex and rockel
> 
> Basically if same hight and in the same condition how can some one weigh so little and look so big (a pro) and some one weigh so much but not look as big.... Bone structure? Bigger balls?


like i said mate Genetics, muscle bellies, insertions, muscle density, muscle maturity....


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> like i said mate Genetics, muscle bellies, insertions, muscle density, muscle maturity....


this perfectly sums it up, i am paying zero attention to stats as they do mean fook all in offseason, u see it all time sumone with 20+ inch arms made to look small by sumone with smaller arms but fantastic shape with full muscle bellies and perfect inesertions....these jus cnt b beaten


----------



## sully807

looking BIG jord, keep pushing buddy, how are the meals going? still struggling?


----------



## XJPX

Cheers sully, nope im ontop of food now...always the case wen on less gear plus using more ghrp6  , I feel this cruise is gonna b v productive cos cals r up this week and handlng them fine, strength is up and mitivation is spot on....need to maintain this going into prep and as gear cums bk in shud see big changes to my physique

ust trained delts and tris wid big kiwi....gd sessiion ?

Shoulder press plate loaded- worked upto 185kg for 8

Side raise machine- 25kg- 9/8

Stationary press: 60-3 , 80-2 ...shud of dun a 3rd lighter set but shoulders where demolished

Side raise dumbells- 25kg- 10 , 15kg- 20

V bar pushdowns- stack- 10/10

Roipe pushdowns- stak 10

Single arm pushdowns- 12/12

Back tmo with little chris and big kiwi again...its gonna b brutal haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Get some vids of training session mate. Be good to see!


----------



## XJPX

right guys, banging session with chris and darryn.....i was battered as was end of week but pulled out pbs so am happy

rackpull warm up: 60-5, 100-5,140-5, 180-5, 220-5, 260-5 way off failure, nice warm up

1 set tbar row max out- 120kg for 12 reps ( fitness gave in  )

pullovers- 120kg-8, 135kg-6

low row- 80kg-10, 100kg-8

narrow pulldown-100kg-8

chris looks incredible, the pics we took do him no justice at all, he has lines tht are phenominal...spec his quarter turns which if he realli twists round show sum insane detail.....the only pic tht shows a tiny bit of his condition is one of me and him....


----------



## danny1871436114701

Looking good jordan, massive arms, chrish looking immense should do well first show


----------



## exalta

Nice journal mate, looking massive.

What do you do for a living, if you don't mind me asking? Always interested to hear what the guys who take this stuff really seriously do for a living, how you manage to fit it all in.


----------



## XJPX

Exalta I'm a student, currently between degrees....so lots of free time for the moment, will all change next year tho and will b much harder to focus on BB aswel as medicine.

Has been a tough week trainin, body is fcked. Beat log book all week tho, had serious deep tissue, accupunctur and lazer work into my quad scar tissue, then more work tmo on pec....next week is my last week befor I rest for sur, it starts and ends with leg sessions which I intend to b brutal


----------



## big_jim_87

jordan what the **** are them hot pants about?


----------



## nutnut

Hi JP,

When are you planning to compete and where etc, I can't find any info on your first post sorry if this has been asked many times over. Your journal is a very very good read.

Thanks.


----------



## bigfella2901

nutnut said:


> Hi JP,
> 
> When are you planning to compete and where etc, I can't find any info on your first post sorry if this has been asked many times over. Your journal is a very very good read.
> 
> Thanks.


He's going for the British as he has already qualified by winning the herc


----------



## nutnut

bigfella2901 said:


> He's going for the British as he has already qualified by winning the herc


When I type that into google I can't find dates/venue though  can anyone point me in the right direction?

thanks.


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## nova vida

XJPX said:


> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html ... Someone has beaten u to it mate, look at ingredients


Think i'll be getting some of these..

You look amazing man, true inspiration to me that shows hard work and dedication to a cause can yield epic results. Keep up the good work fella!


----------



## XJPX

ok so im officially thre biggest d1k hed ever, decide not to squat first in todays leg session but see if can load the hack squat fully with red plates...well dun me 3rd rep right quad goes ping and herd it tear, gf tried to get weight off me and did a fkin gd job to hold it whilst thes eguys jus stood there staring at her holding 300kilo sled n i shouted help n eventually they did.........  im so angry at myself, spec after warming up gf sed legs r starting now to be biggest bodypart which is the aim this year with them now both over 30inches.....took a pic...but so fkin angry ad this is 12 weeks afyter left one went, this is defo lesson learnt now and act gonna do high volume stuff onve this is healed


----------



## danny1871436114701

Sorry to hear about the quad mate, cant be nice, have you had a scan on it to see the actual damage etc, hope it heals quick fella


----------



## Rotsocks

Sorry to hear about the injury Jordan.

Nothing worse than having something holding you back when you are trying to push on.

Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk sake mate I am truly gutted for you. Jesus it has come at a bad time!!! Hope it's not too bad mate. What gets done when this happens? Don't you have to have it operated on or not?


----------



## Ak_88

Depends on whether it's the muscle or tendon that's torn, the former will heal within itself but the latter may need surgery depending on how much has come off the bone.

Unlucky J - hope it heals swiftly!


----------



## defdaz

Ah no  Hope it isn't too bad J!


----------



## RACK

Hope you heal up soon mate.


----------



## XJPX

gys isnt great, doc and physio sed bad tear of vastus lateralis, it hasnt detached thankfully but its as bad as cud get without coming away totally. this wont stop me competing dnt wrry, jus a major setback haha.....i like challenges


----------



## danny1871436114701

XJPX said:


> gys isnt great, doc and physio sed bad tear of vastus lateralis, it hasnt detached thankfully but its as bad as cud get without coming away totally. this wont stop me competing dnt wrry, jus a major setback haha.....i like challenges


Just have to enter with upper body mass to outshine everything and come in peeled as ever  and hope legs heal quick, as you say least it hasnt come off

How long you think until any leg work etc


----------



## big_jim_87

good! im glad you cnut! haha!

just messin mate i know what it feels like (pec not quad) had to completly change what i do for pec delts and triceps.

was the same for me mate just as chest was getting bigger (weakest body part) it ripped.....

maybe get a wheelchair and do that class at the brits? im sure youd place well?


----------



## Steedee

Unlucky Jordan. Hope the recovery is speedy.


----------



## big silver back

Great meeting you yesterday mate, the main thing is you have mobility in it so at least you can train around it at the moment. I wish you a speedy recovery, injurys suck!


----------



## Bad Alan

How's training going? Recovery going as planned?

Bad for this to happen to anyone, hope it doesn't hold you back too much....


----------

